# March 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in March.

Goodluck xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello..
Anyone else want to go crazy with me 
My OTD is the 2nd March.. on my 2nd de cycle & 2dp5dt of a lovely hatching blast.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy me please  
Had my first ever IUI today so just joining the 2ww now! My test day is 5th March so we are pretty close to each other.
I thought I would be fine waiting for 2 weeks. Whereas instantly I am now desperate for it to hurry up haha
Don’t let me test early!

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope - yay! I have a buddy 
Both need to keep away from the pee sticks and hopefully not go too crazy during the long wait x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha Yeahh it’s so hard not to though isn’t it! I’m a compulsive tester haha

Xxx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a terrible night, had to pee 4 times what's that about.. I'm on clexane injections and I'm hating them this cycle. Wish they would just put us to sleep then wake us up on otd lol


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Heya, could I join you too. My test date is 3rd March.....already can’t wait already! These last few days have gone sooooo slow


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy course you can join. Great to have a few of us cycling at the same stage.

Hmm that’s strange, no idea what that’s about. I’m desperate to symptom spot haha

Xxx


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Awww thank you.

I’m also hating clexane. Found a massive bruise on my tummy! And as for the bum injections   

Anyone still sore from egg collection? This is my first time IVF and kudos to you ladies!!!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

What’s clexane? I also have bruises on my tummy from my injections.
I’m not at ivf yet, currently on IUI but doing medicated stimms. They have said if it doesn’t work by next month then it will be ivf for us.

Xxx


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

It’s a blood thinner Hope2018. Fingers crossed that you don’t have to have it


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

How are we feeling ladies?

I’m back at work today, still feeling a bit sore after egg collection on Friday. Taking it really easy and 
Forever in the bathroom after 3 litres of water and 1 of milk


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please? I had EC on Friday and OTD is 4th March. I  have been on a long (feels like very long) protocol, and only had 4 follicles and one egg retrieved in the end, I didn't see that coming. But that little egg was mature and fertilised, so it's not over yet.
I have also been surprised at how much EC has hurt. I have only been able to start walking and moving properly today!

Anyhow, I am really proud of myself for getting through the treatment, and well done all of you. Wishing us all lots of luck xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome to this thread. Did you have IUI before IVF?
The aches and pains with all of this are just so strange aren’t they! 
Xxx


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi hope,

Thank you, no this is my first fertility treatment. They directed us straight to ICSI because of my age and male factor.
It has been quite a learning curve!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I see, it’s all quite interesting isn’t it. I used to think it would be a very long time before IVf was considered but If not pregnant in the next 2 cycles I am then going for that. Crazy really 
Xxx


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome Dr G. Your story sounds very similar to me. This is my first cycle too, and scans showed 5 follies. Egg collection they got 4, and 2 ferterlised. I was disappointed I have no Frosties, but we are still lucky, we have a chance  

Yep same, I’ve been in a bit of pain too, but running out of excuses for sick at work  so had to drag myself back to work. I read that revovery can be up to  10 days, so take care and look after yourself


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome Poppy & drG to the 2ww madness. Hope you both feel better today, ec can take time to heal.

Hope - how are you feeling today hun

Afm - no ec for me this time as moved on to donor egg. Can remember how it felt & feel for you ladies. think I'm going crazy on the meds. Very emotionall & Steroids making me so hungry.. Could eat up the food in my fridge haha


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks mejulie40. I’m slowly recovering, hopfully not too long. Working from home today and all
Snuggled up in my bathrobe.

Keep feeling pangs of panic! Bring on test day!


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoy your relaxing day Poppy. It's so hard not thinking about what's going on, wish I could switch my mind off for I bit. Oh well not too long to go.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi PoppyP,

I feel almost back to normal today, so that took a week since EC. 
Same here, really disappointed we don't have any frosties. But my one little egg and your two eggs must be fighters to get this far, so I am still hoping for the best. Hope you are starting to feel better.
I am not sure I could go through all this again just to retrieve one egg. I was given no indication I would be a poor responder or that EC would take so long to recover. I have so much respect for you ladies who have done this numerous times.

I am 5dp2dt and I am feeling some cramp and twinges today but trying not to over-think it or Google  

Happy Friday! x


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi DrG,

Ah that’s great news! I’m nearly there, hoping by the weekend I’ll be recovered fully! My EC was Friday last week, so been a week here as well. 

This is very true, and hopfully they are fighting and sticking as we speak :0) 

Ah don’t worry, it just takes 1 egg for  success, so you are half way there. My fingers are crossed for you. Plus that’s positive that you have had the twinges! 

I wasn’t aware of recovery time for egg collection either. I had been reading that a lot of people were back to work the next day, so just assumed recovery was super quick. 


How is everyone else and how are you getting on with the meds. Every time I see the progesterone injection needle I start fretting


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello, please may I join the group?

I have ET tomorrow and am very much looking forward to it. My husband and I never thought we would get this far in our journey. This is our first attempt and we had ICIS (the NHS/ our clinic choose this for us as my husband has a low sperm count and morphology). 

We have been trying for a baby for over 4 years (I'm now 34). We started Busclulin on 22 Jan, then added Mesopur on 6 Feb and had EC on 19 Feb. They took 8 eggs, 6 were fertilised, 5 have made it to the embryo stage and I'm expecting a Blastocyst transfer tomorrow.

I am now off work for 2 weeks so very much looking forward to the support from this group in my 2ww


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi girls, I just had my FET yesterday and my ODT is due 05.03. Can't wait for the results 🙂


----------



## PoppyP (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome Laura 1122 and IceandFire

Good luck with the transfer tomorrow Laura, it’s amazing what doctors can do these days.

Fingers crossed ICeandFire! I wish we could time travel to the future


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

How are you doing girls 🙂 I'm all over the place with my emotions today. I got some weird pain in the lower abdomen (mild pain like something biting or scratching in the area of bladder. I had it in the evening for a wile. It was coming and going and then it woke me up at night. Don't think I had it before but you never know. During those 2ww your mind can play tricks on you and you are on alert to spot some positive symptoms. I was pretty happy yesterday because of that and I was looking forward for today because I thought it meant something   Today I don't feel anything. How did it go with your transfer Laura?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, how you all getting on? I’m 5dpIUI now so justvplodding along. No signs of anything yet. I’m trying my best not to get frustrated with the 2ww. I thought it would be nice with no injections and scans for a while but now I am just wishing the time away! 
Xxx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi All, thank you for the welcome  

The transfer went very well this morning and didn't hurt nearly as much as the trial did. (I had a trial before we started the drugs because in my 20s I had pre-cancerous cells on my cervix which the hospital 'burnt' off. My clinic wanted to see how I would get on with the scar tissue.)

They transferred the top quality embryo so I have fingers crossed that our little embryo takes  
The embryologist though did say that our other embryos were now only average quality and might not be good enough to freeze; she's gonna call us tomorrow.

Good luck IceAndFire


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope, do you count 2ww from the IUI or from now?

Laura, its good that it didn't hurt so much  Mine was like a visit in spa comparing to my EC. Did they transfer blastocyst? 

Yesterday went pretty well, I didn't have any pain unfortunately (never knew I will be actually excited about having pain) but I had a little bit of brown discharge. It was same with my previous FET, I thought that it was a sign of implantation but my doctor said it's from procedure itself. In the evening I really felt like something was "cooking" in my lower parts but actually I was eating many crazy things yesterday so it could be something else   Today is a new day. We will see what it will bring. It's my 3dp5dt. According to dr Google I had high chances to get it implanted for last few days but today it's very high chance. Not sure if it's true. 

How are you doing ladies?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning, 
I had the IUI on Monday so Tuesday would be 1dpIUI.
Yesterday was 5dpIUI, we had sex last night and I Had some bleeding. It was red not brown old stuff.
Any ideas what it could be?
Woke up this morning and there isn’t any so it was obviously just that little bit.

Xxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope, are you on some medication or you have been recently?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So I was on gonal f for stimulation then took the ovidrelle last Saturday. 
I still take Metformin but I have never had any bleeding whilst on that.
Xxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Obviously I'm not a doctor but I think it might be drug related. Most likely you will not bleed on your own but since you had sex which increases the blood flow down there it can make it much more sensitive. I think it's too early yet to be connected to the embryo. What do you think?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I wasn’t sure whether it was a result of the IUI maybe cutting me then sex just causing the bleed from that but that was 5 days ago so I would have thought it would be brown if it was that.
Xxx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Morning ladies, 
Hope2018, I think IceAndFire is right; it's probably related to having sex and my clinic said we could have sex again so I wouldn't worry too much.

IceAndFire, I'm so pleased your transferred was better than EC  
We had 1 blastocyst transferred and the clinic called this morning to say we have 2 that can be frozen; one really good one and one poor one. She said she is only freezing the poor one because she is doing the good one. I'm OK with this news.

I tell you ladies what though, this morning I woke up soooooo grizzly, which is not like me. I think I am just done with having my body poked, drugs, not being able to eat the food I like and not being able to go swimming. Hubbie told me to 'pack it in' which was very funny and to be grateful we have got so far. I know he is right and I needed to hear it, he knows me better than I know myself. He's decided to take me off to look at snowdrops in Welford Park today.


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Laura, it's tough. The whole process, the emotional part of it, restrictions, pain and being uncomfortable and of course the waiting. You wait and wait for everything. Waiting and worrying   

I didn't spot any symptoms yesterday. Was calm but sad at times thinking that it might turn out BFN again. I decided to stay at home today. Bought a book yesterday and I'm pretty excited about reading it. Feeling lazy though, not tired just lazy. Wondering when I should start testing. I had a dream last night that it tested positive and that my beta was 742   I don't know even from where I got this. In Iceland they don't do blood test after BFP. They invite you for a ultrasound 3 weeks later. Maybe they do the blood test then but not before. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning..
I had Some spotting yesterday which freaked me out. decided to do a test & omg got a BFP on frer & pregnant 1-2 on digi test
I know it's early & can change as lost way too many over the years but for now I am PREGNANT..


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks IceAndFire, it's nice to hear that from someone that understands cause they're going through it too.

I also feel lazy. I can't quite believe how lazy  . I think curling up with a good book is a great idea, what did you get?

Mejulie40 - what great news!!!!


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Morning,

Good to read all your updates. And MeJulie40, that is fantastic news!

AFM I am 9dp2dt and feeling nervous now. I have had cramp and abdominal pain of some sort every day since EC, and I don't know if it is still the EC, or progesterone or AF. No spotting. I have no desire to test early at all. The way I see it, if I don't know the result, there is still a chance it could be a BFP. I really don't know what to do if it is a BFN. When would be a good time to try again this year and go through another 2 months of migraines and cramps and not being able to work or exercise properly or travel or have our wedding. And only collect one egg again.How did it come to this??


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Congratulations mejulie   excellent news!  

Laura, It's true and even though we go through similar experiences we still are so much different. The ones who got lucky first time, the ones who had miscarriages or the ones who already have babies and now try over and over to have another baby. This journey is full of personal tragedies but also plenty of happiness. There is a right time for some and for others will never be. I have a friend at work who started ivf same time like me. She got lucky the first time, I'm on my second try. We are in different worlds now. Just like she can't imagine how I feel same like I have no idea how does it feel to be pregnant. It's hard for me to realize that three women from my work place carry life in them but my womb is empty. Such a difficult process but we have to be tough and keep on plowing. 

My book's title is "12 ruls for life"  by Jordan B. Peterson. Controversial figure but  in my opinion very misunderstood. 

Dr.G nice to have you here   If you had EC recently you might still be in recovery it also depends on medication that you took and if you are on any still. Cramps are pretty common as an indication of early pregnancy according to this forum but you just never know. Your body is now a battlefield. There are still many things that trying to settle down. Could be also pregnancy though. Maybe you feel it more because your body is already so tired from all of this that it is more sensitive to it. I wish I knew the answer  
Btw. Since I started the journey I fell like I put my life on hold. My priority is to get pregnant but I still need to live somehow. My husband is making some plans for the future and I just think mostly about what it's now. That's not good for sure. If this thansfer will not work we will have another (our last blastocyst) in the next cycle. If the other will not work we will try again with the whole ivf process  and if this will not work I think we will try in another country. There is only one clinic in Iceland and it's private which means no competition on the local market. It's very bad for the patients.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi IceAndFire,

I had EC 10 days ago, so who knows. 
It is so difficult to mak eplans for the future because so much depends on if we are a family or not. Do we need a big house in an area with big schools? Or will it make me sad to live in a family area if I never have kids? Should we organise our wedding for this year or will I be heavily pregnant? Do we live the high life and go on tropical trips or are we restricted to Zika free areas for the foreseeable future? Do I stick with a job I don't love so that I can get maternity pay, or throw caution to the wind and give it up and do what I really love that pays less.
We don't have any frosties and I was a very poor responder so we would have to carefully assess our future likelihood of success if we were to try again.

It is mind boggling isn't it!! 

Wow, only one clinic in Iceland? There is so much choice in London and the UK it can be overwhelming. One extreme to the other! I think we both have our OTDs this weekend, fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

DrG, I'm so sorry for the outcome. Maybe the clinic can change something about your next treatment if this one will not work out. 

Do you plan to be a bad girl and test earlier?


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

No, I'm too scared too! I'm in denial


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello..can I join? I'm 2dp5dt and test next Thurs. We are trying for a sibling on this fresh cycle after 3 FETs that ended sadly in CP/MC. We're more hopeful with this fresh cycle 😊


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi LuluLimon,
That’s great you are finally here and that you got a 5dt.  x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome LuluLimon 

How are you doing girls?

Today I'm 5dp5dt. Still not feeling anything. I wonder if it's even possible to feel anything one week after getting pregnant. Went through the "http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0" thread and not sure what to think. Some have symptoms some don't. I think it's mostly the side effects of drugs but in the same time it would be nice to know if there is something going on or not. Only test will tell.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi iceandFire, 

It does seem as if feeling symptoms or not feeling symptoms isn't a reliable predictor of outcome either way, doesn't it?
Are you going to test early?

How are you feeling LuluLimon?

Hope everyone is doing well.

I am feeling extreme PMS symptoms and am convinced it is going to be a BFN. I will be 10dp2dt tomorrow, and am tempted to test. Would a negative result tomorrow be reliable do you think? Are you more likely to get a false positive than a false negative?
x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

DrG I think I will, I did it last time and it was much easier on me to find out that it was negative. I prefer to be positively surprised than to get a big slap in the face at the end. But that's a personal choice.  I have my OTD on Monday but I will test on Saturday. I might to test earlier if I will spot some legit symptoms. I noticed some weird feeling in my abdomen today (which lasted almost the whole day) but I think it might be because I ate too much jalapeños  if I will get some headache, cramping or if I will get nauseous I might test on Thursday. Why not?   it still have time to turn positive. If it's going to be CP at least I know that I can get pregnant. Not the best scenario but we just have to be ready for everything. 

Some women here got positive even on 5dp5dt so you just never know. It might be more likely to spot early pregnancy in cases when there are more than one embryo transferred because hormones go crazy in these situations. 

You could get early positive (if you had trigger shot) or it could be chemical pregnancy.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are surviving the cold weather in the UK!
IceAndFire, I did have a trigger injection, and only 1 2 day embryo, so I suppose early testing may not be reliable.
My PMS symptoms are continuing: cramps, headache, irritable and emotional, but I'll just need to wait and see.

What exactly is a chemical pregnancy?

It is finally March. Hop we all get good news this month x


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice to see an active thread here! I'll jump in as I had a 5dt this past Monday.  So that makes me 3dp5dt, is that right? Or is it 4dp5dt? 

My OTD is March 13. Which is 2 weeks from my transfer.  I assume I could find out earlier but I'll be away at a conference so if it is bad news, I don't want to get it while I'm there. 

This is my first 2ww after IVF.  Will the Cycolgest hold off my period even if it's negative?


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

DrG when is your OTD? Chemical pregnancy is an early miscarriage up to 5 weeks. After that is called miscarriage. It looks like you have BFP and after a while BFN. 

Hi Abcgirl  welcome aboard. You are 3dp5dt. You have 5 frosties? That's a very good number and very good chances   Hold on there  I've never take this medication but I'm guessing it works like my progesterone pessaries. Mine postponed my period for 4 days. I got period after doing follow up pregnancy test (two days after my BFN on OTD). The same day I stopped the pessaries I got bleeding. Good thing was that my ovaries worked just like I suppose to have my natural cycle. There was not a delay in ovulation and the uterus lining was perfect. I was very worried that it didn't have time to grow. 

I actually not sure what to think. My FET is not medicated at all. Not even progesterone pessaries. I think that I might be actually pregnant this time ( in moments when I have some symptoms) but when they go away I'm like "Nah"  My husband is more optimistic, he thinks it worked. I don't have many symptoms. Still not sure if they are more in my head or there is really something going on down there. I'm nauseous from the morning up to around midday.  I think my sniffing senses are more sharp and once in a while I have some very light cramps (especially in the evenings). My (.)(.) are big and painful but this is nothing unusual before getting period. 
And... I have to admit that I was a bad girl today   after work I went to drugstore and bought few tests. I took one and I think there is a second line. It's very hard to see it but I think it is there. I will check it of course in the morning when the urine is more concentrated. Today is my 7dp5dt. 

Last time when I had FET I was on progesterone pessaries 2xday and I had few symptoms but now I know it was the medicine: light back pain, light headaches, heart palpitations, crazy vivid dreams, heavy feeling in my chest (like it was difficult to breathe) and two days rage (it was terrible, I had to remove myself from some situations because I felt like I can't control myself).


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Small update, I did the test in the morning and the line looks the same so I'm guessing it's an evaporation line. I suppose to get my period on Sunday, my OTD is on Monday. Damn, it's tough


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

May I join in?

Yesterday, we transferred two Day 5, PGD normal embryos. So officially on 2ww...


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Tinseltown welcome aboard  How are you feeling today?

How is everyone?


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

OK, so far. Have a bit of cramping when I walk, but that's all. The 2ww is cruel.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi, can I join please? As of this morning I am now on the dreaded 2ww

I had 2 x day3 embies transferred, and have been lucky enough to freeze another 5 xx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to say I am still here, just no news to report  
Welcome to the new ladies


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Audi glad it went well.
Iceandfire will you wait til OTD and test agin?
Afm- no symptoms bit of cramping today but trying to stay calm, positive and occupied! Not easy when the snow makes going anywhere difficult!


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!  

Can I join please? I had DE FET on 27th February in Spain and testing on 11th. Having cramping already which I know from last time can be either implantation or my body reacting to the pessaries so no idea how it’s going to go! 
Good luck to all! Really hope it’s good news for us all xxx


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

This is the first time I've joined a forum about Ivf and just wanted to say thanks for your posts, it's so much easier knowing you're not the only one going through all of this! 
I'm 5 days post transfer with X 2 , 3 day embryos (one grade 1, 8 cell and 1 grade 2, 4 cell). This is my second cycle and first transfer with no frosties 😞 I don't respond well to stims and suffered OHSS (but with no good eggs!) after the first cycle. 
Anyway, I test on 12/03 and hopefully it's a BFP and I haven't gone crazy in the meantime 😂

Concerning symptoms, I've been cramping and had period sort of pains yesterday. My lower back is also aching but I don't think I could have any symptoms yet and I'm putting it down to the meds. 

Wishing everyone luck and love XXX


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Audiprincess, Aquamarina and Smiley   the 2ww is a crazy time. I hope you are feeling sane at least for now  

LuluLimon, I tested yesterday and today (9dp5dt) both Big ****ing Nothing (Pardon my French  ) My period suppose to show up tomorrow and my OTD is on Monday. Not feeling very positive right now and had a pretty bad day yesterday. If this transfer will not work I would do (hopefully) next and final from this IVF cycle in approximately 2 weeks. It's insane. I went straight from my first FET to this one and the idea of going through third 2ww soon is difficult but I don't want to waste time. If the next FET will not work we will do another round of IVF. I'm really scared of doing it again. My last EC was a horror story plus I'm just really tired of putting my life on hold but what else we can do? Too early to give up. 

Hold on Smiley, it's hard to stay positive and to trust your body. The cramps could be from meds but it could be also from being pregnant or like in my case it could be a product of an imagination   I'm on natural FET and have light cramping here and there so it basically could be anything


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome. 
Iceandfire - it’s not over til it’s over. Hope you have a better day today.

I’m on the progesterone pessaires.  After feeling bloated earlier this week, I felt perfectly fine for 2 days. And now getting the same sensation as during stimms in both ovaries. Ahh I didn’t think I’d go crazy and symptom spot but it’s happening  . 
I really want to test early which would have to be  before I leave for a conference on Tuesday night which would be 8dp5dt. but my husband is adamant against it. I just need to get to this conference because then I’ll just be too busy to even think about this all.... hopefully!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

IceandFire - Hold tight! Early testing can lead to false results!

Abcgirl - welcome to the pessaries club. I don’t exactly enjoy it, but this is all part of what we do for these little dots!


----------



## GeorgieTD (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’ve been glued to this forum and haven’t had the courage to speak but things have taken a strange turn and I wonder if anyone can give me any words of wisdom!  So last August after a laparoscopy I was told that both my tubes were missing after an eptopic pregnancy 10 years ago, it looks like the surgeon failed to check both sides and set me away blissfully unaware it was physically impossible for me to get pregnant naturally. 

I’m 38 and have potentially low reserve. I’ve just done my first round of IVF 7 eggs retrieved and 2 implanted one 6 cell and one 9 cell on a 3dt. Today was my test day as I’m 13dp3dt but I actually tested 8dp3dt and since then I’ve had a positive test everyday. At first I had no implantion bleeding, pain on day 2 and day 7 but very mild and my breasts were very painful since day one (thought this could be the cyclogest) 2 days ago my breasts stopped hurting and I started to spot brown blood, didn’t think anything of it till I woke up in the night bleeding heavily with clots, this has been non stop for the last two days, cramping and it feels like I’m having the worst period ever. My doctor told me to keep taking the cyclogest and take another pregnancy test today. I had resigned myself to the fact this round had failed but the test result lines are getting darker each day.. has anyone had this before and seen a positive outcome? Trying not to get my hopes up but I’m now wondering could I have lost one embryo and the other is still there. Dr has asked me to retest in 5 days. The waiting game is so hard and now I’m so confused 🤷‍♀️


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Abcgirl, I find it difficult not to test. My husband is also against it.  For the last two days I had dreams about positive pregnancy tests. So excited that I couldn't sleep in the morning and just had to go and pee on the stick. It's damn hard. I think next time I might wait until OTD but I can't promise it. I will not try to discourage you from early testing but can you afford the disappointment if it's negative? What it will negatively affect your performance (I'm guessing the conference is work related) and you be away from your husband? 

Georgie, welcome   I'm definitely not a doctor and I haven't been pregnant myself but I think the strong positive lines are a good thing and from my amateur research regarding ivf I've read that bleeding is quite common in multiple pregnancies. The only thing you can do now is to listen to what your clinic tels you to do. The worry unfortunately never ends...


----------



## GeorgieTD (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks IceandFire, the 2ww has been terrible. I feel for you all, I tested early but in my case that was probably a good thing as I’ve been bleeding so much that I wouldn’t have believed a positive test that I was meant to do today, I’ve got to wait another 5 days to get back to my doctor, the wait is going to be hard again! I don’t know why they don’t do blood tests but I will do what he says. Wishing you all lots of luck 👍🏻


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, I hope you are all doing well. I haven’t been on this thread for a while.
Just after some advice, this month was my first IUI. On Saturday which was 5dpIUI I had a little bleeding after sec, Tuesday morning I have a few spots then nothing else. On Thursday afternoon and all through Friday I had quite a bit of bleeding which was day 10 and 11 last IUI the. I have woken this morning to nothing. I am due on Monday and don’t want to do a test until then either as I am trying to be good.

Is this my period or is it too early?
Xxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome back Hope   I don't think it's AF. I've never had IUI so not sure what medications you were taking but at least with ivf most of the stories I've read is that the period is usually heavier and it lasts longer (because of the extra hormones). When is your OTD?


I have some cramping today but I don't have a crazy headache and I always get one day before my period. I still think that I will get BFN on Monday but I'm kind of ok with it. I've read today a comment about imagining life without children ( in a way that we go through treatment but we don't know if we will get lucky) we don't have any guarantees that at the end of the journey there is a baby waiting for us. Sometimes it just never happens. I don't want to spend next few years obsessing about having a baby. What matters is what we have now. If we will be lucky we will have a baby on our own or lucky to adopt one. We just never know. I always wanted to adopt.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, have you read the book called Dare to Dream bun izzy Rudd? I have just started it but it seems good. It’s all about her IVF journey.
Not long to wait until Monday, will keep everything crossed for you.

I have no idea what it is. There was quite a lot yesterday but it was very dark/ brown, today I have had nothing. I’m worried though because my nurse has told me to start my gonal f injections. What if I am pregnant?
Xxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope, no I haven't read it. 

When is your OTD? Why you should do the Gonal F injection? I thought you had IUI. I'm sorry but I never had IUI but I thought you use Gonal F before not afterwards. 

No sign of AF yet. It could be today or in the next 3 days. If I will get BFP tomorrow it would be a miracle. Very humbling miracle. My last AF was 3 days late (due to progesterone pessaries) but my ovulation and my lining was exactly like I suppose to get my previous AF on time. I actually slept pretty well, didn't wake up 5 o'clock in the morning for my regular round of peeing on the stick. I put my last two tests to the storage so I need a ladder to get them  I'm expecting BFN tomorrow and I already plan the next transfer. I have to remind myself how lucky I'm to get those 3 chances. I was so devastated finding out that only 3 embryos reached blastocyst stage 3 (day 5) from 13 (day 3) not even knowing that it was a good number and some women don't even get the chance for fresh transfer and can't even dream about having some in the freezer. 


How are you girls doing?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Test day is tomorrow so I’m just praying for no more bleeding today. 
They told me to start my gonal f when I was bleeding the other day as I thought it was AF so starting the next cycle. I’m worried now though as I haven’t had any more bleeding since Friday. 

Xxx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

Good luck for tomorrow IceAndFire
My update is that I feel pretty much the same as normal, I'm constipated (which is not normal) and still feeling lazy but in general alright. I have though decided the 2ww is not fun  

Oh and I'm super missing gin


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hope: good luck ! I've got everything crossed for you. 

Laura: I was constipated for 5 days after ET ! I'm not even going to lie , I had a tiny drink to help it pass (after days for fiber, fruit, juice ... Nothing worked !). 
Please ladies don't hunt me down and kill me for the drink    I feel so much better now, the pressure in my lower stomach is less but weirdly, the right side is super swollen (like just above the public hair line). 

I'm not feeling very positive at all today. I can't say why, I think I just can't handle getting excited and being let down. Time is moving so slow, like when you're in shock ... I guess it's just the stress. I really didn't consider this part being so hard !  

Hope you are all holding it together 😘


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope, it's kind of weird that they asked you to do the injection but didn't tell you to test earlier. Did you test or you are waiting for tomorrow to be 100% sure?

Thank you Laura   When is your OTD? How far are you with days past transfer? 

I have cramps once in a while but no sign of AF and no headache. I wish I got today AF (if I'm not pregnant) because there is a risk that I will ovulate over the weekend and my clinic doesn't do FET's on the weekends only fresh. Which sucks.


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Smiley, no I know what you mean, this wait is hard. I stupidly thought I would get loads done, having two weeks at home with grand plans of scanning in this mount of mementos hubby and I have built up over the last years, but Ha! I'm feeling just too lazy. 
I'm not too bad about getting excited and feeling let down just because I had that over the 4 years we were ttc, I remember thinking I was pregnant and thinking of all these lovely ways to tell hubby, doing the test and getting a big fat slap in the face   and I wouldn't worry too much about having a cheeky drink, one ain't gonna make no difference at all. Hope you're feeling better after a sleep tonight   

IceAndFire, my OTD is Wednesday.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Well I am out. BFN, no frosties, and don't know what to expect or do next. I was hoping my one little egg was going to be a fighter.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi DrG, I'm really sorry to hear that. There is nothing I can say that will make it better, but you gave it a go and I'm a real believer that in life, when you reflect, you only regret the things you didn't do  
I wish you all the best for your wedding xxxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

DrG I'm sorry that it happened to you. The only thing that helped me after my first BFN was to start planning the next steps. It's not fair and and it hurts but there is nothing we can do. There are things beyond our control. I've heard though that the second cycle with ivf has better chances because doctors learn a lot from failed cycle. I hope it's true. Take it easy but don't give up. It's a lottery of numbers unfortunately. 


I got BFP today and I still can't believe. Digital Clearblue saying I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Can't believe it. I did also two normal tests but it didn't show anything until about 10 minutes which is considered not reliable. I'm very happy that finally I got my BFP and however it will turn out at least I know I can get pregnant. Which is more that I could dream about.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

DrG sorry for your news. Take some time out and do grieve, as it is a loss x but there is a lot they can tweak for a next cycle to maybe get better results x

Iceandfire wow that's a turnaround as you were convinced it hadn't worked! Congrats x- gives me hope as I've had a down weekend feeling it hadn't worked based on not having supposed "signs" when I know I don't always show signs and every time is different.
I'm on 8dp5dt and time is killing this cycle. I'm sleeping badly which doesn't help and have a sick ds too. Holding into to the positive belief xx
Love to all Lulu x


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow, ICEAndFire you must be over the moon! very happy for you xxxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Lulu, thank you  I know it's still early but at least I know it's possible. I didn't have many signs. Very light cramps here and there (I really thought it was food related) and a very light nausea in the mornings and a little bit of stronger sense of smell but nothing serious. But maybe because I don't have very painful menstruation and it's pretty light. I didn't take any medication this time. No pain no headaches no back pain. The home pregnancy test didn't show anything even in 9dp5dt, I saw some very very light lines after the correct time of the exposure. I guess it needed more time to develop but it not suppose to be positive after the exposure time so I thought it was an evaporation line. We don't have First Responders in Iceland so I used just normal peeing sticks. 

Laura, still in shock


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone.
IceAndFire that is wonderful news.
If anyone can point me in the direction of advice on what to do next e.g. what to do differently next time and whether to stay with the same clinic or not, I would be really grateful. Is there another thread for this?
x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

DrG, I don't want to sound like I know it all since I got positive but I can tell you what was my plan if this one wouldn't work. Believe me, I thought it will not. I even discussed yesterday with my husband option of using sperm or egg donor. My husband only has dead sperm cells in his ejaculate, he has some viable sperm in testicles but they are far from being normal. I couldn't have IUI because the spearm wouldn't reach the egg and there is no way to penetrate it. 

When the first transfer failed (in the end of January) we already started to get ready for another cycle of ICSI because it takes 3 months to create sperm and I think similar time with the eggs ( not sure 100 % about the eggs). My husband started to go again to the gym, he stopped drinking alcohol, stopped using hot tubs. He is eating pretty healthy already but we added some more nuts and seeds. 

Before my first transfer I did some blood work and it turned out that I don't have any deficiencies. I've been vegan for few years now and the only supplements I use is B12, D and folic acid. I get the rest from food and I put a lot of nuts and seeds to my green smoothies (it's much easier for me to get it this way).

If  I would have to do EC again I would try to eat more protein this time just to see if there is any difference. I didn't care about it last time. My BMI is normal and I don't do any crazy sports. 

Egg and sperm quality is the most important in my opinion. I would definitely focused on that. 

My clinic prefers to wait 3 menstrual cycles to do another round of ivf/ICSI. It makes sense to me. It's also an excellent time to work on the quality of eggs and sperm. I personally wouldn't wait more because time is too precious.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

DrG I would stay with our clinic if you felt their service was good and they worked with you. A lot of the time with unexplained it is trial and error getting dosages right e.g. you might want to ask about option for increased your stimming dose at the start to get more eggs? Or using a different brand? Worth doing an egg/sperm diet- it's 90 days for eggs. for egg quality boosting have a look at Apimist+- a lot of the fertility nutritionists recommend it as well as ubiquinol. I think it's done me good on both fresh cycles. It might be worth asking about lining thickness and whether to aim for a 3d or 5d next round. Acupuncture is supposed to boost blood circulation- but it depends if you like it.
I believe there is a good post/topic called "how to learn from your failed cycle" that agate started. 
The most important thing is to take time to regroup mentally and come back into it believing and firing on all cylinders. I think a lot of it is mindset. Check out some of the fertility podcasts/******** groups that have free exercises e.g. I use Frommaybetobaby a US based one.
X lulu


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

DrG - Sorry to hear that. Take time for yourself and your husband, grieve and then do something amazing together. Afterwards, you can start planning  the next cycle together. Getting a BFN is always devastating, but with infertility, I think it’s important for the couple to take time out and appreciate each other.

IceAndFire - Congrats! Wish you all the best. Are you scheduling your scan next?


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you Tinseltown   somehow my clinic doesn't bother to do beta so my next appointment is on 23.03 (ultrasound). When is your OTD?


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Girls, today I’m on my 4 DPT I had my one and only 2 Day top quality embryo transferred on Friday and I’m panicking as I have no symptoms.
Not sure how I’m going to go through the next week and a half. I need positive stories!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

DrG so sorry to read your update sending u the biggest hugs, this journey is so cruel, take the time u need and do whatever u both feel is right please don't feel pressured to do anything ur not comfortable with right now, sending lots of love xx

Iceandfire- huge congratulations lovely, you must be on cloud 9 right now 😊 My clinic don't check bloods either xx

Not long now Laura and Lululimon eeeeeekkkkk! Have either of u caved and tested yet? Xx

Smiley how u feeling now lovely? Xx

Tinseltown when do u test? Xx


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Audiprincess, yes our test is tomorrow. My clinic said do not test early so we haven't. I've no idea if it's worked or not ... I have cramps most at night and have had no spotting since ET so who knows. I have though caved and taken that laxative my clinic recommended and that has helped with some discomfort, wish I'd taken it a week ago


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Laura good luck for tomorrow!
Audi I'm on Thursday and no, I'm too scared to leave PUPOland! I've had some lower back pain and bloating but on so many drugs it could be anything. I've really bad quality of sleep this last few days which is soul destroying, I felt like a zombie now- so glad I'm off work.

Welcome Zen! It's a killer this wait.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

My PTD is 13/03 - but I MAY test early this weekend.  

I’m trying to symptom spot, but I think the hormones are making it hard for me to figure out what is what!


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Zen, I know is hard but you are very very early in being PUPO  It is very likely that you shouldn't have any symptoms yet. When I was in my 2ww I went through all of the threads of successful stories on this forum  and some of the girls didn't have any symptoms at all or very few and not very obvious and they still got pregnant. Im kind of an example of it too   I didn't feel much different and somehow got positive. You just never know   

Thank you Audiprincess 

Laura, I hope you will get your BFP tomorrow    Not testing earlier? You're a tough girl  btw. Evening cramps make sense to me. You are more relaxed, less busy so you can feel it. It was same with me.


----------



## Abcgirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Eeek I’m 8dp5dt. No symptoms! I flip flop between thinking it hasn’t worked and maybe it has. It’s killer. I’m waiting until my OTD which is next Tuesday.  I’m away at a conference and I packed and got on the plane without packing a HPT. So I just have to get through the next week and keep busy. I just pray my period doesn’t come on strong and suddenly if it’s negative. I get butterflies in my stomach just thinking of about testing. 

So nice chatting with you ladies and seeing how everyone else is getting on.


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

I can’t stop thinking about it...I’ve been off work since my egg collection last Wednesday and I’m going back tomorrow. Congratulations on your BFP! I’ve decided I will take a blood test privately as my clinic told me to do a urine test 2 weeks after the ET which is the 16th of March. I will take the test on the 15th at least I know that whatever comes out it will be accurate.


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Zen, I know it's difficult. The positive stories didn't do much for me and I was convinced that it didn't work.

Have you ever tried meditation? I really like this guy, maybe you can give it a try


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi everyone! First time poster   

I'm 37 and I'm currently in my 2ww for a second round of IVF. I'm 9dp5dt today and even though I feel calmer this time around than my last 2ww, it's still a struggle... We have no frosties so if that one doesn't work we will back to square one... I had 2 blastocysts of 'reasonable' quality... word from the embryologist... argh... but I read that it's better not to pay too much attention to the grading... (easier said than done...)

I followed this thread since the beginning but didn't dare commenting before! So happy for you IceAndFire! It's always warming my heart when I'm reading happy endings!! You must be looking forward to that first scan!!

DrG, we asked ourself the same questions after our first round. And we met our doctor who explained how we should proceed for the next time. For my first round I had very few eggs retrieved and a 2dt. This time, i had more meds (yeah!!! hahaha) and I got more (good mature) eggs at the end. They did the scratch and recommended a blastocyct culture if possible and assisted Hatching + glue. I feel like we did everything possible and I feel better about the outcome. Positive or Negative, I know that we did our best, and that if it doesn't work, it was because they weren't not strong enough or not suppose to develop. Before jumping again into this round, we waited a bit, went in holidays and enjoyed ourself. We took care of what we were eating but still trying to enjoy everything! I looked at it as a better start. I wish you the best in your journey xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Laura how did u get on with testing? Xx

Street Welcome, crumbs not long til OTD for you, will u test early? Xx


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Audiprincess!! 

OTD is next Monday.... I don't know about early testing!!!! I didn't last time, and it wasn't easy to handle. We had to go to work few hours after the bad news so it hasn't been the best. But because this time, I got the pessaries and the injections of progesterone, I don't really know how accurate it could be and from when I could give it a try. My DH said it's best to wait but he will cave if I insist just a little... How about you?? Are you planning to test earlier??


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Street are you both off on Monday? If not maybe you could test Sunday? Nothing worse than having to go to work after regardless of the result if it's positive you'll not be able to focus and have the risk of the news just exploding out and obviously if it's not good news as you know you won't want to be around anyone but loved ones, those meds won't give u a false so you should be fine xx yes I certainly am planning on testing early 🙈 I have three clear blue digitalis in the bathroom just itching to be opened, however my darling husband may well hide them beforehand 😂 I may feel differently next week when the time comes nearer though xx


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

I took Monday morning off yes.... DH couldn't but he will go to work a bit later than usual. Last time was awful and I felt like a zombie all day so I didn't want a repeat... This is the reason why I'm thinking of testing early... maybe like you said Sunday... Oh my... just thinking of it and I'm stressing out!   I didn't buy any test before because I knew I wouldn't be strong enough to not do anything if I had them at the ready! We want to know but at the same time, ignorance is bliss...   I will have to buy those test on Saturday anyway... then we'll see! I might have to ask my DH to hide them for me then !! hahaha 

Crossing all my fingers for you!!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Street80* - Welcome! My OTD is Tuesday, but am tempted to test this weekend as I don't think I'll be able to cope with the news on a workday!


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Tinseltown!! This wait is the worse... Though I feel more calm than last time, I remember telling my doctor before even starting again this round that those d*&m 2ww are the absolute worse   I will cross all my fingers for you this weekend then....


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

ABCgirl and Zen how u ladies doing? Xx

Street isn't it just, the weeks after a BFP don't get any easier when waiting for a scan to make sure everything is still ok, some say it's worse than the 2ww I think I was still on cloud 9 for most of the weeks so it flew by xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Ladies, 5dp2dt and still no symptoms...I’m on cyclogest and I don’t even feel what I feel on a normal cycle. My boobs are not sore, I get headaches during the day but it’s not new to me. It’s hard for me to stay positive. Going back to work tomorrow but honestly I’m not sure if I will be able to do much.
It is a very stressful time for all of us, I wish I could just stay home and relax.
Any good news to share? Pleaseeeeee


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Zen* - I don't think you'll be able to feel much at 5dp2dt... and I think most symptoms spotted during the IVF 2ww could be attributed to meds, so symptoms don't often mean you're pregnant. Women who get pregnant by accident often don't know until the missed period, etc. It's just that we know there's an embryo inside us and are hence hoping to spot symptoms.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Ladies, I've been in hiding for the end of 2ww. We got a bfp this morning but it's early days- we had 2 CP's after DS. But feeling hopeful and believe this one is a keeper.

I've had no symptoms- maybe lower back ache days 4-5 but nothing else til a wave of nausea yesterday, which is probably more anxiety induced. Remember most ppl don't know at this point.
Audi/ Tinseltown hope you are keeping strong. Stay off the sticks!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Lululimon Masive congratulations lovely 🎉🎊 you must be absolutely thrilled  xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations, *Lululimon*!!!


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Congratulations LuluLimon   Excellent news


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

yeah!!! Another great news! Congratulations LuluLimon!!!

I feel a bit down today so I needed to hear that!!! ... I had a lot of symptoms at the beginning which I thought were due to the meds but now I don't have any of those symptoms at all  I only get the same feelings as before AF (heavy uterus, tingling sensation, headache)... I almost want to know now and just move on. Sorry to be a party pooper!!! Hopefully my mind is so full on progesterone that it's playing tricks and this down feeling will pass soon. 

I hope everyone is doing ok today!


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats LuluLimon! So happy to hear good news! 
Let’s keep them coming!!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Morning ladies so who is due to test in the next week?

I have a whole week to wait til OTD (next Friday) constantly symptom spotting, don't know why I do it to myself as we all know it's the meds and after effects of EC/ET 🙈 

No plans for me this weekend but I really do need to get out of the house and get some fresh air after being stuck in for three weeks! Just don't know where to go or what to do, don't want to see friends etc as we not told anyone part from my parents and DH mum and my best friend but she's working nights this weekend, can't take LG to soft play cause she likes me to go around with her and there's lots of twisting/turning/jumping etc it's far too cold to go for a picnic...any inspiration? On the other hand my trousers are not fitting even my big trousers aren't comfortable, it's too cold to wear a summer dress and can't go out in my PJs lol!


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Audiprincess, my OTD is next Friday 😱 I’ve got some friends coming over this weekend who don’t know anything so it will be good to talk and think about something else...yesterday 6dp2dt I had acid reflux after lunch and after dinner and started to be positive but today it disappeared, I had a bit of nausea after a chewing-gum but I guess it’s the progesterone...it will be a long week!!!


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Audiprincess Hi Zen!

My OTD is Monday but we've decided to test Sunday. So we'll have the entire day to recover... Time go so slow and so quick at the same time. It feels like I had my ET yesterday but I'm almost at the end of that awful wait... There are days were I stop believing it worked, and moments only were I allow myself a bit of positivity.

Symptoms checking feels like a full time job sometimes! haha !! A friend said that she even got to the hospital during her 2ww because she had bad cramping and the doctor just said it could be either pregnancy, implantation or period. She said she looked at him with the most anger in her eyes... "of really? I didn't think of that"  But it proves how quick we can become obsess with them and there is nothing we can do about it... 


@Audiprincess I decided at the beginning of the week that fashion isn't on my side for the time being and proudly wore my sport outfit almost everyday. That and a very old used jeans without any shape... I don't care, I'm comfortable.  And you could just go to your coffee shop with a book or a magasine, and order yourself a nice treat! I also went to a museum. There are benches everywhere so I thought that if ever feel tired or inconfortable, I could always have a sit. XX

I'm crossing my fingers for all of you ladies!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, I’m due to test next Thursday.  I had a natural fet with an early blast, so the odd little cramp I know isn’t the pessaries playing mind games. I wish your little toe could change colour to show that it’s working  . I’m trying not to symptom spot, but it’s so hard not to  

Hope everyone is holding up ok x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Street* - Mine is Tuesday for blood test, but will try FRER this weekend.

I'm really down and think it hasn't worked. Up until about Wed evening, I could sort of feel a presence 'down there'. Wednesday night, I had a stabbing pain in the middle of the night, but yesterday, I woke up... nada. I felt like this before when my previous cycles failed...


----------



## Street80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Jellsie An early blast is still a blast and I've read that when they reach that milestone, it's a good sign. I'm crossing all my fingers for you. (and that color changing toe is a great idea...  )

Tinseltown, I KNOW!!! I felt exactly the same way! At first I thought I could feel a sort of "connection" with those 2 little embies they put in (call me crazy!) but since few days, nothing. I feel empty. I had horrible cramp around the belly button on Monday for like few seconds and since then, nothing. We have couple more days to wait... My clinic doesn't do blood test, just the good old urine test is required. We've decided to test Sunday, so that if it's negative, we have all day to just be together. 
Try to stay positive. I know it's hard... sometimes I wish I had a magic wand to fast forward time! X


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Tinseltown, I know it's hard. After my 2ww this wait is easier but I still get days when I don't feel much or nothing at all. I go to take the test on that kind of days and the next days I get symptoms. It's the on and off. It's crazy. You cannot ever be sure what's going on down there. My friend who had also transfer recently complained about sharp pains in the lower area or even inside of the vagina. I didn't get any of these. She also got pregnant. Everyone is different. Hold on.


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi All, 

Sorry I went dark .. I was having real issues dealing with this wait and decided to have a little break from reading and freaking out ! 

To all the ladies with a BFP I'm so happy for you all! Although I'm sure it's awful waiting for the scan... I can only imagine ! I have everything crossed that the scans are ok for you all. 

For the BFNs I'm sorry for you, I wish you all the luck in the future. I've never gotten this far before but after the first cycle (with no transfer) I felt like the world ended and I'd put do much effort into this .. how could it not work ?

I've been testing on the paper sticks for days and days .. hoping to see the meds leave my system and then go from neg to positive .. it didn't (but I never even got a positive with the meds). I'm now 12 days post transfer and this morning I took another test, negative. I felt like this wasn't ok .. and did a clear blue test (which I've been saving)... It's positive   I did a second clear blue ... Also showing faint positive. I'm too scared to get excited so I'm off for a shower and I'm going to raid the pharmacy of all their tests and do them all  
Please please let them be positive ... I don't think I can go through the egg collection again


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Guys... to those of you who have taken a First Response test... is ANY second line a positive result? Or does it have to be a particular shade?!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Smiley congratulations lovely, different tests have different levels to detect HCG in the urine maybe the paper strips are of a higher level so wouldn't detect the HCG yet, you've done 2 clear blue and they are positive so congratulations lovely you are pregnant! x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinseltown how many days since u triggered? HCG from the trigger stays in your system for about 10 days so if it's after this timeframe a line is a line which I'm assuming you have got? it will get darker every day xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Audiprincess... I had pink spotting yesterday, so POAS haphazardly last night. Looked like a BFN (very, very faint line) and I was crushed. POAS again this morning at 9dp5dt and there's a faint but much more definite line, but I never ever had a second line on any pee stick at all... so not sure what to make of it. So can I be cautiously optimistic?

Lighting not great... sorry!

https://preview.ibb.co/gDi9DS/D8_FCFA6_A_7648_4_E10_B0_A5_4_CDB40_AB2_E58.jpg


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinseltown massive congratulations lovely you ARE pregnant that's a nice clear line to see 🎉🎊 xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiley, Tinseltown congratulations! It’s so nice to hear some good news! I tested early last Thursday and it was a BFN   that was 8dp5dt. I am supposed to wait and test on Monday but I don’t think that result is going to change. I really don’t feel pregnant. Last time I had spotting and cramps almost every day, coupled with dehydration and dizziness but I’ve not had anything like that this time. Saying that though the two natural pregnancies I’ve had I didn’t have any noticeable symptoms until just before AF was due and I had cramping. If this doesn’t work we only have 2 embryos left then that’s it. We’ve found this round financially crippling so no more after the last two. Good luck to everyone testing, I really hope it’s good news all round xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Guys - I think it was all smokes and mirrors... POAS again and couldn’t make that line reappear!  

With a FRER, most people who get a BFP would have had one by now.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinseltown remember your first morning urine is more concentrated so will show more HCG, you'll have to wait til the morning and retest (to put your mind at rest) make sure u use same brand too xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Tinseltown, the line looks great. I think Audiprincess is right. FMU is the best. Try tomorrow morning  btw. It doesn't looks like evaporation line. You can get false negative but false positive? Not sure if this even happens. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Not sure if this will help anyone but I love looking at what could be happening...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Laura1122 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted since Wednesday, we went on hols. I am pleased to say we had a BFP! We are both very pleased (and shocked) and have our scan booked in for 26th March. I have had cramps everyday but no bleeding.

It was nice catching up on everyone's news 
xxxxxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Will try again tomorrow morning. But aren't First Response tests meant to be 'for whenever' rather than FMU?

With the latest test, the faintest line appeared after 5 minutes or so, rather than the prescribed 3 minutes... and we're meant to discard of any line that appears after 3 minutes... am I not getting that right?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Laura massive congratulations lovely xx

Tinseltown yes but there are various first response tests each promising to detect HCG even earlier, regardless there will always be more HCG in your urine of a morning so I would personally trust FMU only xx


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm in shock ... Got more tests and couldn't wait till morning. The cheap ones I got say negative but the clear blue digital (oh yes , I upgraded.. no more squinting at lines for me 😂) says I'm 1-2 weeks 😀 I'm trying to stay calm until blood test on Monday !! I'll let you all know how it goes. 

I was testing negative until today, so don't give up hope if you haven't gotten your positive yet ! I didn't have any symptoms that I couldn't associate with the EC or meds and honestly thought I'd never see a + . 

I've been waiting more than 5 years to hand my husband that test 😀 best feeling ever! 

Hope everyone is ok and getting through the wait xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations *Smiley*! You're one day ahead of me, so that gives me hope this morning's result was not a fluke!


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Did a very bad thing on Friday, I tested 7 day post 3dt of my single grade B embie and it came back with a BFN! Doc told us to test 18th of March.

I feel so guilty as my husband has no idea so I’ve had the most horrendous melt down this weekend and he has no idea why. I dare not tell him I tested or he will go mad. He’s so calm about the 2ww, he’s been calm since we found out that we’ve got fertility issues.

On top of that I have kinda sabotaged my healthy routine as I felt so poo after the result. For the first time in ages I didn’t drink any water caved in and drunk some lemonade and ate a big fat chocolate pudding with lots of ice cream. I even contemplated drinking wine but didn’t as I knew I would feel worse. I am on a path to self destruct at the moment as I don’t see the point of taking all these silly pessaries, pills and injections anymore if I’m not pregnant. 

2ww, I hate you!!!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

As an update... after yesterday’s rollercoaster ride, FMU confirmed yesterday’s  .

Used another First Response and the second line appeared in the 3-10 minute time window. The test line was very light, but it looks like a dye issue – it’s a rock solid line but it almost looks like they were meant to be two different colours! Well, a line is a line.

To put my mind at ease, I took out a Clearblue Digital. It says: Pregnant 1-2.  

Will get blood test done in two days time. Let’s hope this sticks.


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations Smiley, Tinseltown & Laura!  Brilliant news! Can I ask you how many days post transfer you were when you got your first BFP? (albeit faint) I am due to test tomorrow that will be 12dp5dt 2 x B grade blasts and I am so bloody nervous after my BFN last Thursday. I had a bit more cramping yesterday and a teeny but of spotting but my body reacted badly to the pessaries last time so it could just be that again.

Chocie78 don’t be too hard on yourself, as the ladies above have shown you can literally get BFN after BFN until the day you’re supposed to test. When is your test date? Definitely don’t worry about the cake it would never do anything to affect things! I’ve indulged myself what with the time off work and all the stress 🤯 Definitely don’t stop the meds!!! 
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning ladies, can I join you please? I had a Grade B (EEVA2) blast transferred yesterday.  It was 1 of 3 Frosties from our failed cycle late last year and transfer no. 4 for a sibling. We were lucky to get our daughter on our first cycle but unfortunately things haven’t been so good this time. 

We did a natural FET and got much better lining than on my medicated FETs so will see if that makes a difference. Finding this cycle really hard and more difficult to be positive. I was so convinced my last transfer would work and it didn’t. 

Lovely to see some bfp’s on here. FX for us all x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Choccie78* You tested way too early for 7dp3dt. The embryo would not be producing much detectable HCG at that point. You can still get a BFP. Early testing sucks like that.

*Aquamarina* I call today (10dp5dt) the official BFP as I wasn't so sure about yesterday. However, I also misunderstood how First Response works. A line is a line, no matter the colour, and I thought the line had to go dark for it to be positive. So given that little bit of info, even the evening 8dp5dt I took had a very, very light pink line. I just couldn't get my head around that that was meant to be a positive because it was sooo light compared to the control line.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats Tinseltown, Smiley and Laura 😀😀😀
Now the next worst wait in the world!! Are you all having bloods Monday?


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks all. Yes I'm testing tomorrow, don't know how long it takes to get the results but they are usually very quick in France 😀

Choc I didn't get a BFP till day 12 post transfer and only with clear blue. I tested again today just to test the tests really and today all tests are positive (paper stick, cheap plastic one and digital) which is day 13 pt. 

Let's hope we all have sticky ones 😉😘


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Guys - on FRER, what's the colour that you get? Although I did get a "Pregnancy 1-2" on Clearblue Digital, I'm worried because my FRER test line is pastel pink... not the deep red displayed everywhere on Google...


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

I would try not to worry lovie, a positive is very difficult to get if you’re actually not pregnant! It’s much easier to get a negative when you’re actually pregnant. A friend of mine was still getting BFN’s with urine until just before she was 7 weeks!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Aquamarina. Just worried as according to Dr Google, there seems to be a correlation with pastel pink lines and a CP.


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Step away from Dr Google! When’s your beta hcg blood test?


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

It's this coming Tuesday...


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice for moving forward. I have taken this week to be upset and now it is time to regroup and work on plan b.
My clinic isn't giving me an appointment to give us feedback for 5 weeks, so I think we will try another clinic.

Congratulations Lululimon! xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Good evening ladies and congratulations to the BFP!
I hope someone can help me, I’m 9dp2dt I’ve been having a light brown discharge since yesterday that I can only see it when I go to the toilet and wipe and a little on my underwear. Do you think it could be implantation bleeding or just cervix irritation from  Cyclogest? Have you experienced this before?


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations to those with BFPS 😀❤

I’m 5dp5dt unmedicated fet today.  I had lots of cramping yesterday, none today just the odd mild ache.  I do sometimes get cramps and aches prior to my period though.  I’m not on any pessaries, so it’s definitely not those messing with my head.  Super tired today though.

Hope everyone is holding up ok today xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Zen

I had mild bleeding after using the pessaries but it was just before my 12 week scan with my DS so the consultant was happy for me to stop them. You can just use the back door instead! That'll stop any irritation and if the spotting continues it's more likely to be implantation bleeding. Spotting and cramping are positive signs though! Good luck!

PS: to anyone that hasn't seen it, reading through the below topic gave me some comfort during my 2ww last time...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel - frer take forever to get dark so dont worry about that at all. X

Zen - it could well be implantation spotting or irritation. I wouldn't worry unless it progresses.  Your otd must be soon. Have you tested? 

Jellsie - hello again! Hope those are all good signs! 

Aqua - thanks for that good reminder that many get no symtoms! Im desperately symptom spotting and only 1dp5dt!


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

I know! It’s so hard not to symptom spot! This time I’ve not felt pregnant at all so am fully anticipating a BFN when I test tomorrow ☹ It would be a miracle if I got a BFP with almost no symptoms whatsoever!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

shiny, I really hope so.  Not got sore boobs or any other symptoms though.

Aquamarina, fingers crossed .

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck Aqua! Hope you prove yourself wrong x

Jellsie - I had sore boobs with my daughter but she was from a fresh cycle so I had them before ET and it just didn’t go away! Nausea/sore boobs don’t ususlly start til much later. Think I was about 6/7 weeks before I felt sick. X


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Shiny, that’s interesting.  I’m trying to feel very neutral about it all.  We’ve got tickets for the Manchester fertility show so we can plan our next steps if it does fail.  I like to have a back up plan x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 The support from everyone on this thread has been brilliant x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

BFN as expected   I’m not as sad as I expected as I saw it coming. I’m already planning to go back to Spain to have the last two put in so when you next see me I maybe on the April 2ww! Good luck everyone testing in the next few weeks xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh Aqua - im so sorry to hear that. Lots of love. I think that we all become so in tune with our bodies that we just know without testing. Take care. If my fet doesnt work, i'll be with you on the April thread - will be getting my last 2 put in too Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Aqua, so sorry to hear this.  Glad you’ve got some more frosties waiting for you and planning the next steps always help me.   Xx


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks ladies for all the supportive words felt so much better and hopeful. What would I do without this forum? Probably go even more nuts 🤪

Very annoyed at my work, I have a really stressful job and wanted 2 weeks off so I could relax but my holiday request got rejected. They let me work from home last week but that ended up being from 7am-7pm non stop. This week they have said that I must go in, I’ve got a long underground journey on a very busy line where I normally stand for the majority of the journey. No support from  work and they are starting to get a bit annoyed that I want to go in a bit later. My boss has even said that I must expect disappointment with my treatment. Urgh, need a lottery win so I can tell work to shove their job! 

So pleased for all those who’ve had a BFP!!!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to update, I had the best Mother's Day present yesterday, at 9DP3DT I got a BFP!!! So happy and excited! Another BFP as well this morning. Waiting til OTD until we tell our parents this morning I've ordered a 'I'm going to be a big sister' top for our LG so we'll send a picture to the parents on Friday with our news 😊

Thank you for being a fantastic bunch I'll be keeping an eye on this group and wish all of you ladies the very best for the future

Lots of love xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Choccie - that’s terrible. You could get a sick line but the issue will still be how you are treated when you go back which is shocking really  isn’t it. Sounds like you need to move jobs during mat leave. I haven’t told work. Just don’t want to go there but that means using holidays too. I was meant to be off all week as I have a stessful job too but cut it short as I’m too busy and on reflection, don’t really want to take too much off. I used 4 weeks of leave on treatment last year and I’m  still not pregnant!
Don’t worry about it too much though. I’m sure it won’t affect the outcome. When is your otd? X

Audi  - wonderful news! So happy for you. Xxx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations, *Audiprincess*!!!

*Choccie* - that's horrible! Why is it that the media doesn't make a bigger deal of these kind of workplace treatment of women. I mean... it drives me insane! There's all this talk about gender pay gaps, the Harvey Weinstein scandal... but the media hardly talks about our day to day struggles.. which is what it really boils down to. Whilst having IVF, most of the pressure is on the woman. She must inject herself with all those hormones and then go to work and work beyond what her male colleagues do to just even be considered equal. WTF! Rant over. As you can see, I face similar issues, and my employer has things like a women's network, etc. - but it's all just a charade.

I used up about ten weeks of holidays on TTC the last three years.

Does anyone know of a digital pregnancy test that isn't so sensitive? Boots one is 25miu, so looking for something higher than that. I think it's actually irresponsible for these pregnancy testing companies to make them THAT sensitive...


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinseltown think clear blue digital is 50 but check first xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Clearblue Digital is actually 10 miu. Yep... didn’t know it was THAT sensitive either. What is it with these companies?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinseltown no way!!! If you google...peeonastickfreak there's loads of info on there including all the different tests and miu levels measured per test etc might help?


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Why do you want a less semsitive test? It's usually the other way round   im all about the FRER!  

Ladies - do any of you get a dull ache from the progesterone pessaries? Still symptom spotting   im sure its just the cyclogest i can feel. I just cant remember - despite having used it a gazillion times. I had definite AF cramps on my successful cycle and it isnt that X


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

A sensitive test like the FRER is only good when you test well before your period is due. If you test on OTD, it will pick up on any pregnancy - even non-viable ones that end up in chemical pregnancy, which is heartbreaking. So today could be your OTD, you get a faint positive, but really, it could be that your embryo has stopped growing two days ago. So you get all excited, but it’s over before you even know.

I have my blood test tomorrow. FRER shows no progression at all since Saturday, though I’m still pregnant according to the Boots 25miu digital test (there aren’t many with a higher number out there). By all accounts, at 11dp5dt/16dpo most viable pregnancies produce at least a near reddish line on the FRER. I spent an entire weekend researching through Google (100s of pages!), and looked at FRER tests posted by others. They say a line is a line, but 80% of the records online where people had a pale pink test line on OTD ended up in chemical pregnancy/miscarriage. When I saw a test that looked like mine, I got excited... scoured all the blogs/forum posts, see how excited the people were... and it was horrible to read to the end and see their dreams dashed. You can find similar posts here on fertilityfriends, where people are worried about faint lines and read to the end. Basically, it seems that the ‘line is a line’ rule is only valid pre-OTD. Afterwards, the colour counts.

There are outliers, of course, that I found... but it’s like yet another TTC lottery.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok - I’m with you now. I genuinely felt like it took weeks for frer to get darker and it didn’t get as dark as the control line any time. My beta on otd was 350 too so quite high for that stage. 

Remember it takes 48 hours for beta to increase (and decrease) too. 

Assume the line isn’t getting lighter? X


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Audiprincess* - I don't know who updates the peeonastickfreak website, but they clearly haven't read the marketing material or have outdated info. These pee sticks are getting more and more sensitive with time, because that seems to be what these companies are competing on.

Look at page 5 of this document. Lowest threshold for 1-2 weeks on the digital is 10 miu:

http://uk.clearblue.com/sites/default/files/HCP_Publications/Brochures/hcp_cb9_professional_brochure.pdf


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer and today is 5 days past the transfer and I am wondering if HCG will still be in my system? I have 250 Ovitrelle on the 28th Feb which means today is day 12.... my official test day is Saturday and I’m super impatient! Anyone have any experience or advice??


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Shiny* - It's the colour of the crayon you'd use to colour in a piglet... pale pink/flesh couloured. Not fainter, but not darker either.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Tinsel not sure lovely apparently it's a newish website it took over peeonastick which a lot of ladies from a previous cycle always used to rave about and back then i found it beneficial, I've not checked out the new one I just did a search for u and that came up, not long til your bloods do u get a call the same day with the results? Will they repeat them a couple of days later? My clinic don't do bloods so I have to just trust the hpt's and hope for the best xx


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, decided to go to London tomorrow to get same day results. This is nerve-wrecking. I can only do it again on Saturday as we’ll be in London then anyway. I absolutely hate the company that does FRER. They say colour doesn’t matter, but reality tells a different story.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel - really difficult to tell but please try not to worry. If it was chemical, the line would be getting lighter for sure. I tested out my trigger last cycle and it definitely faded every 48 hours. At least you get your beta tomorrow. Will you keep testing to check lines? Mine did get darker but was never dark as such. 

Pinkpixi - it’s definitely possible to get a bfp at your stage but use a frer. I got at 6dp3dt on my first cycle. I would have thought the ovitrelle would be gone by now. My top up (8 clicks) took 8 days to leave  my system on my last cycle. X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for replying Shiny, I used a frer and I can see a line and it’s faint but not so faint that you have to look really close! I don’t want to get hopes up but I just wondered if it was the trigger surely it would be really faint if not there at all! X


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Shiny* - I know. Unfortunately, we only really started testing last Friday/Saturday. I tested Friday evening, and the line was non-existent (thought it was a BFN). But that might have been diluted urine. Tested Saturday with FMU and that's where we got the BFP. I compared the pic of today with Saturday's, and it does look a tad lighter. So I'm really scared it's a CP.


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

Got my blood test results hgc 114 .. it's official ! I hope to see more posts about BFP soon ! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pinkpixi - sounds like a bfp to me! Only well is to keep testing... you’ve opened that Pandora’s box now! Tentative congrats xxx

Tinsel   - try not to worry hon. Just test again tomorrow and see what your bloods are like. Im sure test kits vary so could be that. Are you still on progesterone? X

Smiley - congratulations!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Thats better! Wanted to roll out the dancing bananas for our BFP ladies but couldnt earlier on my iphone! X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Shiny! When do you think I should test again? Yes I’ve opened Pandora’s box and I think I have an addictive impatient nature lol I’m hoping I can last until Wednesday that way it should double? I really do hope it’s not the trigger shot! Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - personally, once i start, im an every day tester but agree it would be sensible to wait to Wed if you can as it should be slightly darker by then. You might not see any change in a day. Good luck! Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - I had cramps a couple of days and I am peeing so many times it’s unreal! Since today I feel tired but I stopped symptom spotting months ago because I never got pregnant so as this is first ivf I’m trying to be less obsessive! Would these symptoms mean anything or just the progesterone pessaries? I didn’t mention sore boobs because I’ve had that since after trigger or just before! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - they could definitely be signs! I had cramps with my daughter. Cant remember about peeing! I got dizzy and tired too but that was just a day or so before otd. Fx for you. Is this your first ivf? X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - yes first ivf and first time on a forum! We have unexplained infertility (I’m 29 Hubby is 31) and we have been trying just over 3 years. Sometimes I feel I was impatient and should have tried longer! If I had more tests to waste and they were cheaper I would be testing every day! I’m planning to use the clearblue digital one  on otd! Are you in your tww? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink -  really hope you have your bfp! Yup. Our first cycle worked and we got our daughter but we're now on transfer no. 4 for a sibling. Only 2dp5dt and hoping for symptoms as i had with my daughter but none of my bfn cycles. Had some weird twinges under my belly button earlier this evening (seems too high for uterus though) and some very mild AF type cramps for a few minutes but nothing else. Hope tomorrow brings more!    I usually test early but had some ovitrelle at transfer so earliest i can test is the weekend.  On my last cycle, i tried to test out the ovitrelle. 

Amazon have good prices for FRER - £8 for 2. Still pretty pricey but cheaper than in the shops. X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - thanks! I hope you do too! We’ll both will be testing at the weekend together! I can’t order as Hubby will find out I’m being impatient lol I’ve kept this test a secret as it’s not a strong line and I’m not sure if it’s hcg from the trigger! I’m surprised to see so many people get BFP from 5dp 5dt. Your signs sounds positive so far and I also think even if it’s higher up it can be from all the changes that are happening! Keep updating here to get you through the weekend! Xx

PS I should mention I didn’t test FMU because I pee like 4 times through the night! Would that have made a difference I wonder?


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe but frer is so sensitive - I got my bfp at 6dp3dt in the afternoon! It was a squinter of a line but there none the less. You’re making me want to test 🤣 x


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

You’re making me want to test tomorrow! We are no good lol also this is really embarrassing but is it bad to have sex during this time?


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Audi princess, Smiley, Pinkpixi, Shiny congratulations to you all 😁🎉.

I’m trying to hang on, I’m 7dp5dt and convinced it’s not worked.  I’ve got no symptoms other than the odd mild pre AF cramping.  Sometimes I get them, sometimes I don’t    My OTD is the same as AF is due, which is Thursday.  Not sure whether to test tomorrow with a frer or wait until Thursday.  I’ve got bloods being done at my clinic.  This was our only frozen, so it’s back to another full round and fertilisation is a massive issue for us 😢😪.  I’m so nervous and worried today xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Morning Ladies! I’m 11dp2dt and I should test this Friday but I may take a blood test instead on Thursday. I’m so scared, I don’t want to find out what’s going on. I got worried on Saturday afternoon as I had a light brown discharge and I thought it was the cyclogest irritating my cervix but I kept using my front door and the brown discharge disappeared after Sunday night. It could have been implantation bleeding but I have no symptoms since I last saw the brown discharge on Sunday night.
I only had 2 eggs collected and both of them fertilized but one fertilized abnormally so we transferred only one little 2 day embryo. If I think about the implantation bleeding I’m a little positive but then realistically what chances do I have of being pregnant with one and only little embryo? I must be very lucky and I’ve never been lucky before. 
I hate this feeling


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Zen, try not to worry too much. I only had one viable embryo transferred.  Awful wait and trust me I’ve had a melt down on the weekend but try to stay positive. Yesterday I got stressed again and decided to just sit in my bedroom without any noise and disturbance. I tried simple deep breaths in and then exhaling. It really helps just reset your mind and make you feel better. I also find that walks help make me feel better and less stressed. I think we are all so different, and experience many different symptoms so best not to read into anything too much (easier said then done). Really hope you get your BFP!!!!

I’ve just had my one and only cycle on NHS at UCH, not very successful as slow responder. Severe male fertility (1% normal forms). In order to qualify for NHS (am 39, 40 in April) I had to have a very quick operation privately (cysts, mild endometriosis, scar tissue from previous cyst removal). I still remain hopeful that on Sunday I might get my BFP thanks to the support I have received on here.

Big fat sprinkling of baby dust to all of us.

xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - im impressed that you're even thinking about sex   did you test again today?

Jellsie - cramps are good though. Im sure a hpt would be accurate by now. Well done for waiting. Im also convinced it hasnt worked again.  

Zen - there was another lady on here recently that got pregnant with a 2dt so it definitely happens. X

Choccie - sounds like you have great positive thinking! Well done you.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Choccie* - what does it take to get IVF on the NHS? I'm 39 (40 by the end of the year) and DH is 37. Never thought we'd be eligible because of my age (gender discrimination... but whatever).


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel - how are you today? Have you tested again? X


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

*Shiny* - Still 'Pregnant' on Boots Digital, but FRER still the same flesh colour. Had blood test this morning and waiting for results, but not too hopeful.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel -   You must be super stressed out. Right now, you're pregnant and hopefully your bloods will give a good beta. Please keep us posted.  Have you asked if they will repeat them? X


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Tinseltown, we went to our GP last July and only after a smear came back abnormal we started the ball rolling, me having my op and then husband having a private check up and discovering his swimmers were defunct.

To be honest our GP was fab as she did a lot of blood tests to so we didn’t have to wait for the hospital to do it. All in all it’s taken us from 5 months since being referred by our local hospital which was were I had my initial scans and from there they sent me on to UCH.

I can’t say my experience on the NHS but it’s a very unsympathetic one size fits all treatment. 

Definitely see if your surgery can help, a good doctor should able to push you through quickly and put a good case forward for treatment.

Good luck!

Teeny part of me know we might not get our BFP on Sunday so we are thinking we might travel up to the Manchester Fertlity Show to see what private treatment can offer us. Unfortunately we have already spent £6k on my operations so it’s might be borrowing from family and a loan.

I’ve had on and off menstrual type cramps the past 6 days and no bleeding or spotting so hope it’s not AF on the way!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Afraid to say that beta is not great. Only 45.9... it should be over 100 for 12p5dt.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel -   I’m sorry to hear that.   Really hope that it’s just a slow burn. Are you to go back in 2 days? Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear Tinseltown. I had similar reading for our first FET ((XXX)). Its worth going back in 2 days to check as we are all different x Harder to do but try not to stress too much til anything is confirmed x


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - it’s TMI but it’s been a while lol and my hormones are making me like my husband more   it’s so funny! I was so close to testing but I didn’t. Also I actually managed to sleep 5 hours without getting up to wee so it would have been perfect scenario. I am defo testing tomorrow and now that I am outside I might buy more tests! It’s an illness! I am feeling like AF is coming because of how I feel and the odd cramps


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - cramps are good, just unnerving. I had a low grade fever this morning which is odd. Felt funny whn i got out of the shower and checked my temp as my daughter's thermometer was lying out. I immediately took paracetamol but it started to come down before it kicked in. Very odd. X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - I think because I’ve never been pregnant I’m seeing it as signs for AF! I think AF starts late when on progesterone. I just bought two boots early tests! I might poas in a bit and use the second frer tomorrow morning! When is the earliest you can test? When do you get your symptoms? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - i got my bfp with my daughter 6dp3dt - so equivalent of 4dp5dt. Very light but a line all the same.  I had twinges and mild AF cramps around implantation and the cramps continued on to otd. Just before test day, i remember getting light headed very bloated. Nausea didnt kick in for weeks. X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - so as I mentioned I got boots 5 days early test. I had kept pee in for a while but had juice and a mocha and some water and I tested and again a BFP! Is this real?! Surely HCG trigger shot would be gone by now or be extremely light. Considering it’s not FMU and there is a line that must mean something? It’s a bit darker than the frer that I tried yday so not sure if it’s actually progressing or if it’s because of different brands! It’s good to hear your experience with your daughter! It’s funny the symptoms are similar to AF as if we need more confusion xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - definitely sounds like you have a BFP!       When is otd? X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - I’m in denial it’s never happened. OTD is Saturday so a few days away. I thought the reason they say to do it on test day and not earlier is because it could be false. I also got told to re test a week later to confirm it is accurate! Ahhhhh! Xxx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Done a FRER this morning, BFN 💔 x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Jellsie   I’m sorry love. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Jellsie - so sorry for you


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Jellsie -


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone. I had a FET today but my embie was a grade 1 at 5day stage. Wondering if anyone has had success with this low grade? We have had assisted hatching also. 

Jellsie- sorry to hear of your result. Hugs xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi nikkie - so an early blast? I dont i'm afraid but dont be disheartened. It only takes a matter of hours for a blast to expand. 

Pink - how are you getting on?

Tinsel - how are you?

Zen - are you testing today?

Jelsie - how are you feeling love? 

Choccie - you testing soon?

Hello to everyone else! Things are getting serious. I've just eaten a whole bag of mini eggs.   actually feel quite sick. 


Im 5dp5dt now and 99.9% sure this hasn't worked again so planning next steps (my coping mechanism) and really not sure what to do. We have 2 frosties left but after 4 failed blast transfers (5 blasts in total) and no obvious signs of sperm/egg issues, feel we should explore other tests before we do another. Surely something is stopping them implant? We can't be that unlucky. 

Just cant decide where i sit with the whole blood immunes stuff and menstrual blood testing. My clinic said if i had infection, my unk cells would be raised and they weren't. They dont do any other immunes testing. Everything is so expensive to test and treat plus some of them are really controversial. And it's all in London - which is a flight for me. 

Have a follow up review booked incase we need it - and I've got a GP appointment in the diary too to see if i can get anything checked on the nhs. Not ready to give up... yet. Xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Shiny it's still super early and still snuggling in, keep the faith, when's your OTD?  Please don't test for AT LEAST another 2-3 days (if u have already) apparently HCG is detectable on average 9 days past a 5day transfer xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi audi - planning to test at the weekend with a frer. Do you not find that you just know when your pregnant though? Feel like I'm so in tune with my body after years of this. I know the day i ovulate etc.  X


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Shiny I'll be honest no I have PCOS so AF and OV always been random...  I was convinced my first cycle worked it didn't, I didn't have a feeling either way that I can recall with my second or third cycle it didn't work on my second but it did on my third, was convinced fourth cycle had worked but it didn't and I was deep down convinced this cycle has worked and so far so good, hope u get that positive on the weekend xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Audi   think I'm just being gloomy! Would obviously LOVE to be proven wrong.  Hope youre enjoying your BFP! When is your official otd? X


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi everyone 

We transfered our last frosty yesterday (5 day blastocyst). . . . And now the dread 2 week wait. Anyone else testing on the 28th?

X


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Shiny, don’t be disheartened. Never give up hope. Keep the faith! Sending you hugs.

Yesterday I had to consume a delicious Waitrose chocolate bar on my walk home after work and this morning I had my first decaf tea in ages and had 4 choccie digestives and 2 Fox’s Vienesse!!! Fat bloater!!!! 

Got no symptoms this week unlike last week apart from a few minor menstrual type cramps earlier in the week and a few short sharp twinges in the lady area. Had bigger boobs and bloating and fatigue during stimms but this week not one thing. Boobs back to the size of raisins, tummy back to normal.  

Test on Sunday and nervous as hell, have a 99% feeling it’s hasnt worked and still a teeny bit of me feels that a miracle has happened.

Already enquiring at The Bridge to see when I can start my next cycle. If man can go the moon then I sure as hell will have a baby!

Big deluge of baby dust to everyone. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Choccie - living up to your name it seems   we deserve a little something seeing wine is off the menu. Fx for you for Sunday. X

Lemontop - welcome! Gosh - that's a long wait for you. Full 14 days?? Im testing early next week (officially). Good luck! X


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Shiny, I’m desperately craving 🍷🥂🍻🍺🍸🍸 I cant go past a pub or the drinks isle in Sainsbury’s without looking jealously at all those people buying booze. I want Sav Blanc!!!!


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies hope all is well I have been lurking for a while. I had lining scan today and transfer is set for Friday 23rd. Good luck yo everyone xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Choccie - I am so with you!!! Urgh. Would kill for rioja right now. Literally. X

Hey Kezzy - not long to wait now! The next week will no doubt fly in - its the week after thats a nightmare! X


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Shiny our OTD is tomorrow xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

They just took my blood. I was supposed to go this morning but I was not ready to find out today. I’ll be waiting for an email all day tomorrow. I had a strong nausea yesterday all day and today less than yesterday but still problems digesting. I believe my body it’s just sick of the cyclogest.

Tomorrow it’s the big day..I’ve got a urine test at home It’s hard to understand why I haven’t tested yet


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Zen - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Xxx

Audi - looking forward to hearing your bfp news (officially) tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Zen will keep everything crossed for tomorrow for you xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you for your support girls, I really need it!


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I'm out... chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage.  

Need some time to grieve and plan to get ready for the next cycle later this year.

T


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tinsel - I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping that wasnt the case. Take care of yourself and good luck for later in the year xxx


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Tinsel - I’m so sorry hun! All the best x

Shiny - I did a clearblue yday and got BFP and surprised Hubby however I still don’t believe it. Clinic said test on Saturday as they advised and then repeat following Saturday and then they’ll book an early scan. I feel like I’m gonna nervous for both Saturdays and then the potential scan. Still having cramps like AF and feel so tried. Don’t give up hope yet as it’s not your otd yet things could be diff this time xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tinseltown I can only imagine how disappointed you are  there is no much I can say, hang in there and be strong.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - thats great news!    Only 2 more sleeps. Keep me posted. Just enjoy it   xxx


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Shiny, believe me I won’t be waiting the full 14days!!!! Lol x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Tinseltown very sorry to read this. A good plan- it will be different. Keep your belief strong xx


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Ladies, I got my blood results today and my beta are at 245. I’m happy but at the same time worried and honestly I still find it hard to believe it! I just hope that everything will progress well fingers crossed


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Zen that’s awesome! Congratulations - that’s a great beta too. Try to enjoy it   xxx


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

I don’t think my clinic does beta etc and I assumed it’s an American thing! I just have to test myself the old fashion way tomorrow and in a week before they do the early scan. No mention of blood tests. I will probably then be referred to my GP and go through the normal process x


----------



## Goldilocks71 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi lemontop, im testing on the 30th March its out 2nd attempt at DE this time with our frozen embies last time was a fresh cycle unfortunately it failed. We’ve also transferred 5d blasts just the dreaded 2ww now... 
Can i ask where your having your treatment we are in Prague...


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning ladies - freaking out slightly as did a frer today and there’s a second line. Initially I thought it was light but it’s drying a bit darker so definitely not a squinter. 

Worried it’s still ovitrelle from last Saturday but would have expected nothing or a squinter by now which was the case last time. Oh stress! Think i’m Going to have to hope the day passes quickly so I can see if any darker tomorrow. Not even Google can save me! Xxx


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi Goldilocks71

We had our treatment in the Uk. 

Jx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I'd like to join you if you don't mind! 
I'm sitting here on 5dp5dt and driving myself insane reading my old cycle diaries and symptom spotting.
And I'm not feeling positive! 
Otd is 6 days time- so not till Friday!    I will get bloods done for same day and then bloods again 48 hours later. Praying I get that far!   

Shiny Happy girl- if your hcg shot was a week ago then I think  it's very unlikely to still be in your system....how many days past transfer are you?
I've picked up a positive on 5dp5dt before. I would 100% be testing today IF I hadn't had several hcg booster shots- last one was just yesterday. So it's realllllllllly made my 2ww longer- mostly because I'm a serial early tester 🤦🏻‍♀️ 
Good luck for tomorrow. 

Any one want to throw any symptom spotting out there? 
My symptoms from my last cycle which was a positive result and gave me DD.
My boobs were sore bigger and veiny within a few days of transfer- so much so that my other half mentioned it before I did. I'm definitely not getting that symptom this time    


Another one was twinges continuous throughout the day on day 2. 


Good luck all


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Girls,
Joining you on the very long 2WW. Had IUI yesterday feeling terrible today think it might be the start of a cold.My OTD is April 1st but no way I'll make it that long before testing!
GoodLucky everyone for now & the future x


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - I think that’s a BFP yay! That’s the same thing I was going through and I also thought Ovitrelle should be extremely faint when I first tested but it wasn’t and it kept getting darker. I tested today as advised by clinic and still a BFP! Just one more Saturday to test before booking in scan! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Natt - hello! Iui  tww sounds horrendous! It’s so flipping long -  good Luck. Hope your cold lifts quickly. When do you normally start testing?
Pink - thank you! I’m so shocked. Holding off getting too excited until I see a darker line but did a clear blue digital late morning and it came up 1-2 weeks. X

No 1 - thank you! I’m 7dp5dt so bfp definitely possible. I had a squinter at 6dp3dt with my daughter. May have done a cheeky clear blue digital later this morning and it says 1-2 weeks. I’m pretty sure the ovitrelle wouldn’t get a positive with clear blue at this stage so feeling s bit more confident that it is a bfp.  Definitely feeling more pregnant too. Will see how I get on tomorrow. 

Please don’t worry if things feel different. I was in tears 3dp as I hadn’t had AF cramps and had them with my daughter by then. 

This time I had a few pulling feelings up  near my belly button for a few seconds 2/3 days part transfer and cramps for about 5 seconds. My temperature went up to 37.5 (not bbt, just with a regular thermometer) on 3dp only know as I felt really hot in the morning. But it went down after a few days so I assumed it wasn’t anything related. I’ve started having a few twinges - including up near my belly button - and  bloating now but really just today/yesterday.  No nausea or sore boobs.  I disregarded them all as it wasn’t what I had last time but it’s not all making sense. 

And still no AF cramps - but had dull  ache across my uterus on/off that I put down to cyclogest as I usually get it with that. 
So basically - don’t be disheartened that things are different. 

Assume you aren’t going to test early if you had a booster yesterday?? It’s so annoying isn’t it! I am a serial tester too. X.


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

Hi again. So I am a first timer at this. I am 3dp 5dt and I am driving myself insane looking for symptoms, googling them etc. The logical side of me is saying probably it's the drugs, my heart says I will have a BFP? I haven't spotted, sore boobs but less than before transfer, yesterday had period like cramps, taste differences, no regulation of body temp, ??nipple changes (tiny bumps around nipple more prominant) - possibly more tired? I am on ellest solo and utrogestan pessaries 3 times a day. Anyone experienced this before BFP? Thanks


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi nikkie

Welcome!   The TWW is the worst bit right? 

Theres a thread on here somewhere - 2ww symtoms that went on to BFP - where ladies list their symtpoms. It's great for symptom spotters!

I had AF cramps with my daughter but not this time apart from for a few seconds on day 2.  I get sore boobs from stims (estrogen i think) but not so much after.  Funnily enough this time, my temperature rose for a few days over when implantation would be. I've also been a bit tired. I think the last two could definitely be progesterone related - but so could most symptoms! 

When is your otd? Are you thinking of testing early? X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Nikkie - Hi don’t be disheartened if you don’t have proper symptoms as I didn’t get any that early on. I’m now 11 days past transfer I think and now I’m starting to get more real symptoms 

Shiny - isn’t it amazing how a positive test can make you feel more pregnant! Stay hopeful! Xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello all,

Shinyhappgirl this is amazing news! Congratulations on your bfp! How's  the test this morning? Will you go for bloods next week? 
It's reassuring that you also aren't getting the same symptoms- there really is no method to the madness! 
You must be so excited! Fingers crossed 🤞🏻 for you x keep us updated! 

Symptom spotting is hard work! Because it can usually point to effects of drugs or implantation. 😩 So we just turn ourselves in circles but it's an essential part of the 2ww right? 😁 
I had thought with my last cycle being a positive one then I could look at those symptoms and compare but so far so different! 
I should share with you a funny one from last time- the night after transfer I had an orgasm in my sleep. Now this isn't something that happens to me usually (whilst awake or asleep!😂) And I was so worried I had expelled the embryos somehow that I went to see my consultant! She promptly told me "good! That's the embryos they took last night!" Followed by " the last lady who told me this had triplets!"    

I have woken with yet another headache this morning- maybe it's a good sign! I had headaches a lot before with my bfp but then again I've had headaches on the drugs before transfer    
I know I'm clutching at straws but I wonder if I feel a very slight nauseous feeling- first time was yesterday and it came as same time as new editions of headache. Could be the drugs! Especially the progresterone in oil...

Anyhow enough of my insane ramblings! 

Hello Nikki- how are you feeling today? Another day closer to otd! What day are you testing? 

Natt- welcome to the madness of the 2ww. Hopefully time doesn't drag too much for you. But I guess that's a daft thing to say as it usually does for us all. 
Try to keep busy (she says typing on her phone where's she's spent the entire weekend so far 🤣) xxx

Pinkpixie- congratulations on your bfp! I hope all goes well for you and you get your scan soon. 
What clinic are you at? 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

No 1 - thank you! Did another frer today and noticeably darker. Of course now the worry of miscarriage starts creeping in doesn’t it....  

Are you testing out your trigger to see if line gets darker? 

I love your o story! Funnily enough, I think i’ve Heard that before! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

No 1 - forgot to say - getting beta done on Wednesday. Otd should be Tuesday but I use a satellite clinic and they only do appointnents certain days. X


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

I am feeling disheartened today. No more painful boobs. No nothing. My OTD is 27th and a day 5 early blast was transferred on the 14th. I cannot wait until 27th it is driving me insane. If I tested with an early response stick when can I start testing from?

Congrats to all those who have finally got their BFP - over the moon for you guys!! Eeeeek! I bet you are all soooo excited! Xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Nikkie - try not to worry. My boobs aren’t sore and I’m 8dp5dt with a bfp. 

The earliest is probably 4dp5dt  but one or two days after is more likely. Anything before that will be a super squinter or not show. I got a bfp with my daughter at 6dp3dt (equivalent of 4dp5dt) but it was so faint my husband wouldn’t believe me.  

I personally like testing early as it passes the days and means you know outcome (either way) sooner. 

If you do test early, just remember that you may still be too early so to test again in a day or two. Xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there ladies

Is anyone in their 2ww about day 5 post transfer? Official test date 29th March?? 

I'm freaking out big time as my last frozen cycle was positive but ended at 10 weeks due to an extra chromosome...  so we are doing another frozen cycle with two more good quality embryos but I haven't really felt anything ! My last cycle I was weeing loads and had cramping where as I had a tiny cramp on day 2 and that's it... I just desperately want to feel something but am so scared as I feel it should be the same as last time if it's worked ! 

I had such a traumatic start to this treatment cycle as I was sick on the way home in the car after transfer so I'm just so scared that it could have affected it.  Basically they made me drink sooooo much for transfer and being in the London rush hour traffic I just felt motion sickness so dizzy and 2hrs approx after the transfer was so sick. I was so gutted so I called the consultant and he told me it would have been the abdominal muscles not uterine contractions so to not worry...and that the emboss are held in with your muscle but its impossible not to worry though when you're even scared to wee after your precious embies have been transferred! 

I try and talk to my husband but he is no help as he just sounds negative when I tell him I feel nothing which is no help trying to stay positive and then he tell me he's disappointed too... see no help! 

So im sorry for the essay but I'm really hoping for someone to take the time to read my post and perhaps may be roughly near to the same day in the 2ww as me. 

Thanks so much.

Good luck and hugs to you all


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tinseltown, I'm so so sorry to hear that. I've been bleeding for 5 days now and I'm quite worried but the Doc thinks it's the Progestan .. will know more soon. 
Wishing you all the luck in the world for next time. Love and hugs XXX


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

No 1 - Bourn Hall clinic 

Nikkie - it’s hard being excited because I can’t share the news yet and also I’m forever worrying if something will go wrong as it’s my first time. I have to wait for another BFP next weekend x


----------



## Choccie78 (Mar 9, 2018)

BFN this morning. Sometimes it’s not meant to be.

Booked my tickets to Manchester Fertility Show next weekend.

Lots of lesson to be learned from this cycle. Hopefully next time we will get lucky.

Congrats to all this who got a BFP!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Choccie I'm so sorry to read your update, be super kind to yourselves and have that alcohol you have been wanting you deserve it, is it worth u testing again tomorrow incase it's a late implanter? Sorry on my phone so can't scroll back to see your ..dp ..dt xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry Choccie   It sounds like you have a plan which I find always helps. Take care xxx


----------



## Goldilocks71 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi there cmj... i’m also testing same time  as you on the 30th!!! It’s so exciting but scary too... try not to worry too much i’m sure if yr consultant isn’t phased by yr bought of sickness then it’s all good!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Choccie78 We are also going to this, attending on the Sunday.  Also booking in a couple of seminars.

Shiny, I’m ok 🙂 thank you for asking.  I’ve got the show next weekend, also booked an appointment with my gp to see if they’ll do further blood tests for anything that may prevent implantation.  We’ve had two blasts transferred and neither has stuck.  I’ve written to my CCG regarding funding too as we are unsure whether we can receive another funded round.  I’m enquiring with a clinic I’m Belgium as they are the leaders in what we think our fertility issue is.

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey jellsie - failed implantation is such a horrible, empty feeling. Can you get tests done locally to see if you’re right?  X


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there Goldilocks

Thanks so much for your reply... u wonder though if he was just saying it ! 

Oh wow your test day is so close to mine    I think I'm more scared than excited this time   but I did have such a surprise last time.. was adamant it was my period coming...  I just want to feel more this time !  I do have sore boobs and I seem to be leaking fluid again..clear..like last time. Also hot and cold flushes... 

How are you coping?


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hiya all!

Thanks for the warm welcome into the group, it moves so fast I'm having problem keeping up! 
Hope your all well & wishing you all the best for this & future cycles!

I'm terrible for testing early, probably start testing on day 7!

What confuses me is my clinic say test on day 16 after IUI. 
I think I tested about day 10 which my last pregnancy then day 14.

What's the earliest you can test to get a true result, 14 days? Or after the day your AF is due?

Thanks!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Shiny happy girl I’m hoping so.  I want to rule out everything I can before we try again.  We know we have an activation issue, but now I’m wondering if we’ve more issues that have yet to be discovered


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Jellsie -    good luck getting to the bottom of it all. Really hope that you get answers quickly so you can cycle again asap. I was going to get immunes tested if this cycle hadn't worked. Xxx

Natt - if you use a frer, i would say 9dpo onwards but that is the very earliest so don't be disheartened if bfn at that stage.  X


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok even though it’s way too early is it possible to have twins even though I had one blastocyst transferred? I feel super sick today and my otd was yday! My stomach seems bigger already! Maybe I’m just getting ill


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pink - they can still split at blast stage to create identical twins. X


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks, will try hold of until 9days before testing 😬


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello All!

My otd is Friday, I'm 7dp5dt. I would have tested by now if it wasn't for the hcg booster shots! Last one was Friday. I think I will test tomorrow though.... do you think the hcg shot will still be in my system?
Shiny- I was going to test out the hcg but my 21 tests ordered haven't arrived yet/ they should arrive tomorrow. 
Maybe I will do a test and then compare to the following day and see if darker or lighter .... either way no answers tomorrow I guess! Unless it's a negative!    

Strange but I just woke up after almost having another o in my sleep! Baring in mind my last post this could be viewed as a good sign but I was hoping it would be the eve of transfer like last time. Because it can't be settling in now surely? Could I really be that girl who has this as a pregnancy Sympton?    Or is it because I'm sexually deprived this time? 
I don't feel it's worked- my boobs started hurting a bit yesterday which is what i hoped for but now my mind is telling me it's because I'm about to get af!

Choccie im sorry to hear it's a bfn for you. It's really positive to have a plan to carry on with it and jump straight back on it. Well that's what I done and it helped me mentally I think. I couldn't have time off I had to have a PLAN. I hope you don't mind me suggesting it but since you are looking at new clinics then I can't praise serum enough. I think they may be at the fertility show. Argc had suggested surrogacy and pgd but penny was super confident and it worked first time. Could be luck could be a whole host of things but wanted to share my clinic recommendation with you. They offer a very personal service and are always avaiable to reach out to questions with.

Natt- I've never had iui so can't really advise. I am a serial tester and would be be testing early just not sure how early where iui is concerned! A few days pre af I'd guess?! Best of luck though!

Pinkpixi- this is very exciting! It's possible to have twins still but odds are lower. You could have one strong embie in there kicking out a load of hcg. You could buy some cb digitals and have a couple of extra tests to tie you over till next week- I love the pregnant 1-2 weeks or 1-3 weeks panel. It's an indicator on higher hcg level but really won't give you any answers.  Or go for hcg level bloods- depends if you want to spend money on this- still no solid answers till scan day though! It's one great big tough wait this ivf malarkey xxx best of luck 

Cmj- these guys are never much help! Then again I find NO ONE can really help me in my 2ww aside from chat on this group. 

Personally I doubt the puking would expel the embies. I had a orgasm in my sleep the night of transfer and was absolutely devastated as thought that must have expelled the embryos. My consultant was delighted at the news and told me I was pregnant! And it turns out I was! If they can withstand that then I'm sure your consultant is right and different muscles and not effecting the embies seems like solid advice. Hold tight! I don't think it's ruined. 

Hello to everyone else I had better get ready for work.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey No.1 - I tested out 8 clicks of ovitrelle with frer on my last cycle. It was day 8 before it was completely negative - that was after having a full ovitrelle pen for EC approx 8 days before the booster. 

Think the only way you can do it is to test each day to see if line gets darker. A bfp would likely show on a frer by now. It might still get lighter before it gets darker though given you only had a booster a few days ago so don’t worry too much if that happens. Good luck!

So random about your o’s!!! Are you just dreaming or is it definitely an orgasm??! Sex dreams are common I think! X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
Can I join you? 
I had 2 blasts transferred on Saturday and my OTD is 29th March. 
This is my 4th FET with donor eggs/sperm - they just haven't been implanting up til now  . Frustrating as I got a bfp on my first IVF using my own eggs last year but miscarried at 8 weeks. 

Anyway, I'm feeling positive this time and vowed to have a calm 2ww but after having cramps during the night and early this morning, Dr Google is my friend once again!  

I hope everyone is doing well. 

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Lm - was hoping you would join! Oooo - that is exciting.   x


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

No 1 - I might just pass out or die if I have twins lol more than what I expect! Hope it’s the latter and the embryo is just secereting lots of HCG! Pregnancy tests are so expensive and I think I like the frer and the clearblue. I might just get a couple of more to get me through this week! Such an addiction! But such a lovely feeling seeing positive after never having one! Clinic emailed saying I shouldn’t contact GP until that confirmation test on Saturday x as for the O in the sleep that happened to me lol but it didn’t cause harm at all! I think that area just becomes sensitive x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there No1  Rainbow Princess

Thank you so much for replying to my message.

It looks like we have a couple of things in common..   I'm 39 and my hubby is 50    also we miscarried at 9 weeks due to trisomy 22...  

Do you have a child already? Sorry I did read yr info but my mind is like a sieve at mo!  

That's really funny about your orgasm    I was really horny at the start with Progova but I'm not now.  Im doing a frozen cycle and am on Prognova oral and pessaries, Crinone Gel, Utrogestan, Clexane and Lentogest... I don't get what all your Hcg shots are? 

Anyway I'm not feeling hormonal at all this time so I can't help but worry... I've had some slight cramping but so feels like period this time. God I'm way too nervous to test. I waited until day 12 last time... This time I have no urge to find out as way too scared.  I was adamant it was my period last time and then was so shocked to see the positive I couldn't believe it ! But this time the symptoms are so much less and more subtle really does feel like period...      I so hope it's worked.

Your test seems so early to mine... my earliest is day 14 which is next Tuesday with official test day on next Thursday day 16.. im on day 6 now of a 5 day blastocyst transfer.  

Wow you have 11 frozen embies   that's amazing.

Not long to go for you


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, hoping to join ladies.  I’m 4dp5dt, my otd is 29th but I’m going to test on 28th asi have a day off.  
I was very fortunate to get pregnant on the first attempt last time.  
Just to reassure some of you ladies that I had zero symptoms last time round and went on to have a healthy son.
Wishing you all lots of love and luck ❤


----------



## Zoanna (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi ladies,  I’m new to this but am hoping it will help me get through the 2WW. I’m driving myself crazy googling all symptoms. First day back at work today but to be honest struggled to consentrate on anything. I am 4dp2pt. My test date is 28th, the day before my birthday, so hoping for the best birthday present ever.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi 
There seem to be a few of us newbies with similar test dates. Not sure I'll hold out til mine but we'll see.... 
X


----------



## Zen84 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Zoanna,

The 2WW are horrible and I understand it’s hard to concentrate at work, it happened the same to me.
I had a 2 day transfer and I noted my symptoms every day until I got the BFP

1dpt no symptoms 
2dpt no symptoms 
3dpt no symptoms 
4dpt no symptoms 
5dpt lower back pain
6dpt lower back pain - acid reflux 
7dpt period pain
8dpt period pain in the morning and brown spotting from afternoon 
9dpt sharp pain left side and brown spotting 
10dpt no spotting no period pain - acid reflux
11dpt no symptoms, maybe a very light nausea 
12dpt light nausea in the morning, worse during the day, good in the afternoon then at night nausea again
13dpt light nausea not as strong as the day before, stomach cramps
14dpt very light nausea in the morning and BFP!

Everybody is different but I thought it could help!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi all! Hope everyone is bearing up under the pressure and doing better then me!    I could think of nothing else today other then the blood lab just a short journey away- so I ended up there. Got my levels less then two hours later. A sad little number 4.    Whilst I am only 7dp5dt I do also know that this does not look good!!! 
I picked up DD on d8 at 89 hcg level. Yes I could have a late implanter and I know there's a tiny bit of hope left in my heart but really I am sure this isn't week isn't going to end with better news! Damn it! I'd rather let myself down gently then wait and get super anxious for my otd on Friday. Manage my own expectations- it's better for me. I have 2x fr for the next two days so will let you know of any change!    

Shiny- my dream last night was definitely a sexy dream but it did feel like I was heading towards a grand finale!    Based on the above then I'd say in this occasion it is lack of sex! Last time im sure it was the real thing and it wasn't due to lack of sex. The craziness of infertility   How are you feeling?

Lm17- welcome Aboard! Here's hoping the cramps etc are implantation. I know how frustrating it so to keep getting bfns but this really could be the lucky cycle for you!!! I will cross my fingers for you. X

Pinkpixie- buying pregnancy tests is a royal pain! It's so addictive and so expensive and they're so avaiable... it's hard to resist even though we know we shouldn't. A few years ago when I was in the throes of tx after tx I caught the guy in boots eye whilst holding yet another 2 pack of fr and a 2 pack of cb digital and it wasn't the first time he had seen me that week! I swear he was thinking here she is the deranged woman who keeps buying multi boxes of tests! Embarrassing   I hope you can hold tight without too much worry, you have overcome a very big hurdle! A small celebration whilst waiting for the next step! Good luck x 

Cmj! Hello x We both like older men huh!    Well spotted x they do say they are more mature but I'm not sure I agree    I'm sad to read about the trisomy 22 with you guys, it was such a heartbreaking time in my life and I'm sure it was the same for you. I did go on to have my DD though yes! So there's hope after! I was so worried there was something wrong with me and after 2 ectopics and many bfns my clinic seemed to think there was! Surrogacy and pgd suggested and then a change of clinics and it worked. I'm still shocked and greatful to this day! I hope this is the cycle for you.   Hcg booster shots are just injections given to try help the implantation stage. I was given them onday of transfer and 2 and 4 days after. Not all clinics do this- my other two clinics didn't. I only have 8 embies now after my recent transfer -I better update my signature! 
You're very patient with your testing, that's probably a good thing as you then get a clear cut answer.
My last two clinics gave 10 days past transfer for test day - this is for blood test. Is yours a hpt? I wouldn't worry too much re feeling of period pains- I've seen on this site that it's the moat common symptom on 2ww and it doesn't mean it's your period coming!   

I'm off to stick myself with pio and got sleep.

Night all! Good luck for those testing tomorrow x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bless you No.1, thank you. 
I hope yours is a late implanter. HCG could just be starting to be released and in another couple of days, it could be a very different story. It’s positive that it’s above zero. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

I stupidly took a test this morning a week before my OTD. Negative. I hope that the symptoms that I have had are not in my head - Hubby must think I am nuts! I am kicking myself now as I have to wait a week worrying about it. My OTD is the 27th for you new to the board. I urge you to think carefully before you test early because I am gutted   anyone gone on to have a positive at this stage? I am 6dp 5dt xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Very strange morning today! So yesterday blood was 4 so that's a negative but today I'm picking up two lines on a first response. I'm 8dp5dt I'm not sure what this means anymore lol
Hoping that the hcg fromman embie started showing which is why it was 4 yesterday and it must be higher today to pick up on an early detector fr right

Nikkie I think you should test again tomorrow morning or just hold off another couple of days- you are still in with a chance. Especially based on my news above' 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

No 1 - oooh! Was your frer negative yesterday? X


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I done a blood tests yesterday which showed 4 So I'm puzzled! 

I had booster shot Friday - guess the 4 yesterday shows it was out of my system?
And that hcg must have risen if showing on fr today

Late implantater? What could this mean!?!


----------



## Smiley2100 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm out too 😢😭 that bleeding wasn't ok like everyone kept telling me unfortunately. 
Best of luck to everyone XXX


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm sorry Emily it's heartbreaking stuff.
I already find these posts hard to write as nothing can really make anyone feel better but I hope you find your hope again soon, persistence overcomes resistance in this ****ty game and I wish you every strength to tackle another cycle in the near future xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

No 1 - I’m with you now! That is rather exciting. 

Smiley - I’m so , so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, please can I join your thread?  I'm 8DPIUI today and my OTD is Monday 26th.  After feeling positive for a couple of days, I'm now feeling not so positive.  I've had absolutely no cramping whatsoever - have any of you ladies got a BFP after there being no cramping at all?  I'm not taking Cyclogest this time and wondered if that may have been the reason I got cramping in previous cycles.  Looking forward to chatting to everyone, and sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi shootingstar777, just wanted to give you some hope.  I had a BFP four years ago which led to me having my beautiful and healthy DS.  I had absolutely no symptoms during the 2ww.  I had very little symptoms throughout my whole pg with him.  
I hope that provides some reassurance during the dreaded 2ww ❤


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi hayleybelle, thank you so much for posting your story.  That has really given me hope.  It's very good to hear that it's possible to have a BFP with absolutely no symptoms.  I only recently realised that the Cyclogest could cause cramping after my last IUI.  I was convinced it had worked as I had cramping for about five days before OTD, but it was a BFN.  At the beginning of my pregnancy with DS, I really can't remember whether I felt much so early - I thought I did, but I was on Cyclogest!  I hope that you are feeling well and managing to take your mind of things a little in the 2WW?

I hope that everyone else is doing OK? xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

whilst I know that only time will tell I am hoping for some thoughts on my current situation! I had my last hcg booster shot on Friday and ended up going for a hcg test yesterday! I know crazy idea but the lab is so close and I caved! So I had bloods taken (7dp5dt) and got a level of 4 which is classed as a negative. I guess this confirmed that the booster shot was out of my system.  Disappointing it wasnt higher but at least it was clear the booster was gone!? Also I thought it meant was unlikely to be pregnant. 
However I tested this morning on a fr early predictor and it showed a light but clear second line quite quickly.
I done another this evening and it is still there, maybe slightly darker though debatable. 
So, considering the above, is it likely the hcg of 4 was from a recently implanted embryo? If so surely the hcg can't rise quickly enough to give a decent reading by Friday
Or do we think the fr is picking up the remainder of the booster shot... but that was only 4 over 30plus hours ago so really shouldn't still be in my system. I know the above is very long and probably confusing ( I am at least!  ) but if there's any one that has any ideas I'd love to hear them x

I will test again tomorrow morning, of course! A long night ahead ....


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Morning all! 

Excuse the post below (without any hellos and personals )admin must have dropped it on this thread as I posted it as new topic elsewhere digging deep for answers!   
If anyone had any advice that would be great! X 

Shooting star good luck to you! It's hard waiting but I'd say no symptoms doesn't mean no pregnancy xxx if only there were more obvious signs 

Nikki- will you be testing again soon? It is torture to keep early testing and it is addictive! And costly! But it gets me each time x if you are doing a test today then best of luck to you. I'd say first response early predictor is the way forward as they will pick up low levels of hcg- it is early days fornyou and there's still time for hcg to grow! 
What test did you use last time? X

Thanks lm17! I hope so too! Currently sitting on my sofa sorrounded by hpts- fr showing a clear line but cb digi saying the dreaded words "not pregnant" I'm 9dp5dt today. 
How are you feeling? 

Right better go! Sticks to pee on !


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Right, testing early is a bad idea but I can’t stop myself. Negative this morning (7dp5dt) I’m gutted. I know there is still time but feeling really dishearten and sad, both ivf pregnancies in the past have been positive by now. Thinking the worse


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning ladies!

No.1 - how dark is your Frer? Remember the clear blue digital really isn’t that sensitive. I got a bfn on that after a light but definite positive on a First.  

Lemontop - I’m sorry love. This is when early testing really breaks you isn’t it. Keep testing though - it is still early. 

Shooting star - hello! I didn’t get cramping this time - just a dull ache from cyclogest. I was convinced it hadn’t worked as I had cramping with my daughter. Good luck. Xxx

Nikkie - keep testing! And use frer if you can x


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

No1 and Shiny- I tested with a Frer yesterday but I am to petrified to test again. I will wait for a bit to gather the courage to. OTD is on the 27th. I had a lot of symptoms over the weekend and then it came to an abrupt halt. I really hope that it has worked, still feeling positive xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies

How is everyone?

Nikkie - try to hold out a bit longer if you can.  I'm currently 4dp5dt and I really want to test but really don't want to get bad news so will see how much longer I hold out.

Lemontop - don't lose hope.  Try to hold out for a couple more days - 9dp5dt should show a truer result (although it could still change after that)

No. 1 - how awful to have conflicting messages on the tests!  That would really do my head in.  It does sound as though things are heading in the right direction though - fingers crossed.  Did I read that you have another blood test on Friday?

I hope everyone else is hanging in there - I can't scroll back to everyone's messages (and my memory is shocking!).

I'm currently 4dp5dt and doing ok - I can feel my optimism fading a bit now though (textbook day 4 of the 2ww!).  I had a massive IBS flare up yesterday - haven't had one like it in so long.  Literally severe cramps pretty much all day - I'm really hoping they haven't booted my little embryos out of their little hidey holes.  I really want to know if it's worked BUT I really don't want to know if it hasn't.  I'm already thinking about what I'll do if it hasn't worked....1) Book a holiday, 2) See a nutritionist and try to get my tummy issues sorted, 3) Consider what my next steps are re Project Baby

x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

LM - stay positive - you’re doing so well. Why shouldn’t it work this time?You had cramps and you’re on immunes. Be positive!    I started planning ahead too - it really helps pass the tww. Xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I'm 2dp5dt. This is my second frozen transfer and my 7th cycle.. I feel completely normal, no twinges, no cramps no nothing. My boobs are not sensitive at all and I can't help but think that's a bad sign.. I'm not optimistic at all, especially after my latest miscarriage I'm just convinced this will fail and I'll never be a mum  I'm already thinking about my next fresh cycle as this was my last frozen embie..

So sorry for this unpleasant post!! Just can't help it

Best of luck to everyone going through this horrendous 2ww!! I just wish my DH (he's an anaesthetist) could put me to sleep for 2 weeks and wake up on Otd which is 2nd of April 

Xx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am 2dp5dt. Had 2 blasts transferred using donor eggs. 

This is literally our last chance so I am terrified.

Bossy looks like we have the same test date 

Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there ladies 

Oh my god someone seriously can you help me?!!!!! 

Im freaking out.. Its day 8 post transfer today of 5 day blasts and yesterday I felt so odd, crampy, fuzzy head, bit coldy then today cramps and bolluting just like my period is here.. went to toilet and there was a bit of light brown on my panty liner.. I've been wearing a liner because I've been leaking out clear fluid.. got a lot of ovary area pain too. Called nurse and she was just saying likely to be Crinone Gel but she had no idea I could tell! I didn't get it last time and if it was the gel I wouldn't get all the cramping... it really feels like my period. Im day 8 so can't be implantation.. what on earth!!!    

Has anyone else had this?

No1  ha ha yes supposed to be more mature but no way ! Not long to go for you now hun    I'm just too scared to test as this is our last time.... and I'm so worried 're this break through bleeding especially as this is when my periods due   how can it be. My progesterone was checked Monday and was 120nmol so it was good.  I just have an HCG blood test after I confirm  positive to the clinic.  Looks good for you with the blue lines  

Lemontop - Try not to compare cycles as each one is diifferent I've been told. I've also been told not to test until day 10 at the earliest so try and stay positive hun and hold onto hope.. it can still happen. 

Shooting star- im due to test on 27th so we r close... my cramps only started really yesterday  day 7...but loads of ladies get no symptoms in 2ww so try and stay positive hun... distract your mind....  

  to everyone


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi CMJ
When I did a fresh cycle last year and was pregnant (briefly), I had brown spotting 12dp3dt. Everyone told me it was implantation and I didn’t believe them but it must have been! I also thought it was too late for it to have been - maybe the Blood takes a little time to travel or dislodge??
So please don’t panic - it’s likely to be a positive sign! 
x


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks ladies for your positivity. I’ll keep you updated. Fingers crossed x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Lm17 thanks hun... I did get a bad cramp on day 2 so really believed that as I had Assisted Hatching that perhaps implantation happened then... it just feels so period like..the cramps, feeling hot and tired, suddenly bolluted, moody.....   it's so weird... my last cycle was positive although ended in miscarriage but didn't get this...    
Hope you're holding up ok....  by the way I was sick 2 hours after transfer so I really wouldn't worry 're your cramps... and cramps could be related to pregnancy implantation and not your IBS... I had cramps with my positive cycle.  Its good to have backup plans but  focus on the it's going to work plan more   xx  we can't afford a holiday this time around so its going to damn well work and stay with me to 9 months    with all this stomach popping & breakthrough bleeding I am freaking !  By the way I've had IBS for years and the FODMAP diet was what really helped me... Google it.. but you'd need t do it when all the drugs have finished etc as need to do it properly for it to work.  Also take some probiotic capsules x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Evening ladies - beta 250 today so officially pregnant. Still can't believe it! Hope there are lots more BFPs to come on this thread. Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Shiny happy girl - Huge congratulations on your BFP - I only found out last night that you'd had a positive test.  I had wondered how you were getting on.  Your beta sounds great too - will you have another after a couple of days or just wait now for the scan?  Thanks for the positive wishes!

CMJ - Sorry that I can't help much with your question other than to say that implantation spotting can happen later than the actual implantation.  But sending you best wishes for your OTD!  You are right we are very close in timings.

Lemontop77 - Sorry to hear you got a negative.  But I actually know someone who tested at 7DP5DT and got a BFP on OTD.  There is always hope.

LM17 - I'm single too!  Wishing you all the very best for project baby.  Please try not to let your optimism fade.  I've very recently found out that no symptoms can actually be a very good sign.

CopperBird - Wishing you the best of luck for your wait, congratulations on being PUPO.

Bossy - From my experience so far, cramps really don't mean much.  I'm the worst for worrying and there is no getting around it, the 2WW is awful!  But wishing you the very best.

nikkie109 - Sending positive thoughts to you!

No1 rainbow princess - OK, so if you had a booster on Friday and a blood hCG test after that at 7DP5DT and the level was 4, you would not expect any pregnancy test to show a line after that unless you are pregnant.  The level 4 could have been the tail end of the trigger or the start of a pregnancy.  If you have a positive FRER today, even if a CB Digital says Not Pregnant, there is every chance the levels are just a little low yet to be detected by the digital and will be much higher by Friday.  I would say with a blood test giving a 4 that long ago there is very little chance that a FRER would be positive unless you are pregnant.  I have everything crossed that the line gets darker and you get your CB Digital positive tomorrow!

AFM - I did a test last night and it was negative (testing out the trigger).  I tested this morning with a cheap internet test and was very surprised to see a second but very faint line.  So, I had ordered FRERs from Amazon last night (something I had planned not to do) and did one this afternoon with fairly dilute urine.  It was positive!  A very faint but very definite pink line.  I wasn't expecting it to be positive, but I wonder whether this might still be the trigger as FRERs are very sensitive.  I'm 11 days past the trigger today and was kind of thinking the trigger should be gone now.  I had a true BFP at 4DP5DT after my IVF (which would have been equivalent of 9DPIUI) and I'd had a 10,000 unit trigger back then.  So, feeling very cautiously positive at the moment.  I'll allow myself one more test tomorrow just to check it's still there then will stop until OTD (honest).  A few symptoms or signs which include very involved dreams (some vivid), heartburn, feeling thirsty and I was really bloated today.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar - thank you! Will just wait for scan now - will get that at 8 weeks. Sounds like a bfp for you too! How exciting. I don't believe for a second that you'll only do one test tomorrow      Did you get any tests done in the end? Have you done anything differently? 

Cmj - i was really hot for a few days over implantation. I had very different symptoms this time than with my daughter so don't let that worry you. I had AF cramps throughout with my first pregnancy but not this time. Xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shiny happy girl - Haha you know me too well fellow serial early tester!!  I'm cautiously optimistic as have started to feel other signs now - that tingling (but not really a tingling) / hard to describe sensation is back.  No cramping, which I'm starting to think is perhaps not necessarily a bad sign if I'm not on Cyclogest.  I did have my thyroid checked and that didn't show anything.  I haven't taken Cyclogest this time, but I have had IUI with a trigger to make sure the timing was right.  I will be over the moon if IUI has worked for me as IVF would be my next step, and the expense makes my eyes water.  Wishing you the very best for your wait for the scan, and hoping to join you on the waiting for scans board soon!  Fingers crossed the test in the morning is darker! xx


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiny - congrats! I knew it! I’m starting to get worried as my second official test day is Saturday and today all my symptoms are gone! I had everything the past week and today nothing! Hope it’s not a bad sign


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,

5.30 in the morning and I can't sleep anymore.. hope this doesn't become a regular thing! 

Shiny I'm so happy to hear about your excellent beta xx congratulations!!!! 

Pinkixi  don't worry about the lack of symptoms, they come and go xx

Shooting star yay for that second line, hope it becomes darker!! I'm being cautiously happy for you ) I love serial testers,  I'm not one if them xx

Cmj I'm so sorry you are going through a stressful time but I've seen so many bleedings and spotting on this thread over the years and they really don't mean nothing wrong, I'm sure everything is just fine, hope it stopped! Xx

Cooperbird so good to have an Otd buddy) your name is so familiar,  think I've seen you on another cycle buddies thread, my username was Andra but I've changed it. How are you feeling ? Are you going to test early? 

Afm this is day 3 and apart from the feeling that AF is on the way I feel completely normal...

Xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies

Oh wow great news Shiny Happy Girl   Congratulations hun. What a fab Beta   xx

Bossy  period pains are a great sign.. that's what I had with my positive test. It's hard when you've miscarried as I did too at 9 weeks so feel petrified this cycle.  Just got to keep distracting your mind.  My blood was just that one time as yet but did have a lot of ovary area pains with it. Xx book up some nice things to do.

Thanks so much Shooting Star  I know something's going on in this body of mine  I'm just not quite sure what  
Wow sounds like good news for you hun...   good luck with testing... I still haven't done one single one... im still too scared! 
I think I have my hopes up after getting a positive last time but I really feel these symptoms are way more like period ones.

 to everyone


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies

I hope everyone is doing ok.

CMJ - when is your OTD?  thank you for the tips - I do take a good probiotic every day and have briefly looked at the fodmap diet  - maybe it's something I need to look at more closely when I'm not focused on other things!

Bossy - I hope you're feeling a bit better today.  It's very hard to stay positive and I guess our moods will be up and down throughout these two weeks.

Shootingstar - it's nice to 'meet' another single lady and massive congratulations!  So far so good - well done!!

No. 1 - any update??

AFM, I felt very pre-menstrual yesterday evening - grumpy, emotional and clumsy - classic signs that AF is due.  But then during the night, I woke up suddenly feeling sick - it was quite strong but passed quickly and then came back but milder and went away again.  My stomach was gurgly and then I had an acidic taste in my mouth.  I woke up ravenous this morning.  I think this all points towards something more gastro related than pregnancy as my stomach hasn't felt right all week and I'm only 5dp5dt.  But it's done enough to shift my mood a bit as I feel like something is happening - whether it's the right thing only time will tell!!

x


----------



## pinkpixi (Mar 4, 2018)

Bossy - thanks for the reassurance! I also have trouble sleeping at night unless I tire myself out in the day


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

LM17 - Thank you so much.  I've very nervous at the moment though as I've been here a few times before and the BFP has disappeared.  Fingers crossed that it stays around!  Wishing you luck in your 2WW and hoping that the symptoms are of good things to come.

CMJ - This all sounds very positive even if you think it feels a little like AF.  I have my fingers crossed for you!  Thank you for the positive wishes.  I don't blame you being scared to test, I shouldn't have really.  It's very very disheartening to get a BFP which turns negative.

Bossy - Sorry to read your having trouble sleeping.  I had a hard time getting to sleep last night too!  Thank you for the wishes!  I hope you are doing OK?

AFM - So, I tested with FRER and FMU today and there was a line.  I could be mistaken but it looked perhaps a little darker than yesterday.  It was really hard to tell though to be honest.  So I did another FRER with SMU and the line was about the same as the first.  At work today, I felt some mild cramping which was on and off (not constant).  No other symptoms apart from perhaps peeing more often and feeling thirsty / dry mouth a lot.  But this evening, admittedly with not dilute but not particularly concentrated urine, I tested with a Clearblue Early Detection and the line was very faint.  I knew I would get into this testing malarkey!  So, I am not buying any more.  I have a test to do in the morning and then that's it.  Honest.  Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar - looks promising! How many dpo are you now? X


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Shiny happy girl, I'm 10 DPO now!  Feeling pregnant at the moment and hoping that this will last until test day!   How are you doing? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

That’s good that you have a line already then 😊 Really hope this little bean sticks for you! I’m good thanks. Have momentary panics when my symptoms go but have a little tummy already. Must just be bloating just now but going to be paranoid at work very soon! Good luck only doing 1 test tomorrow. I haven’t used a stick since Tuesday! Very proud of myself 🤣 x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shiny happy girl, I'm very proud of you too, weaning yourself off the test sticks    We both know just how hard it is to do! I'm so happy to hear things are going well.  Bloating is something I'm suffering with just now too, either that or I'm just overeating which is very possible!  xx


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

9dp5dt and still negative . . Not in a happy place. This was our last frozen embryo, looks like we will have to start a whole new fresh cycle. X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Lemontop I'm so sorry about your negative I'm in he same situation, if this doesn't work I have to start a fr3sh one all over again ... this journey is so hard! Big hug 

Shooting star once again, I'm so happy for you and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Lm those signs sound so positive!!!! But I totally get what you mean, one day I'm sure it worked and the other I'm convinced it's not... hope your positivity will continue!!! Xx

Cmj I'm so glad the spotting stopped.  I know how you feel, I'm also petrified... it's very hard to try again after a loss.. I know AF cramps could be a good sign but I've had that on both my positive and negative cycles so can't really rely on that... just have to wait and see.. how are you ? Xx 

Afm 4dp5dt and I don't feel absolutely anything! Not one twinge! I just feel normal like I didn't even have a transfer.. sometimes I have one occasional AF cramp and that's it.. just makes me feel like  it didn't implant


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm sorry too Lemontop - if only we could say something to make it better.  It's all so frustrating and disappointing.  Take some time to spoil and look after yourself. xx

How are you feeling today Bossy?  Any better?

I don't know if my signs are positive or not - apart from feeling ravenous again at 6am this morning, I now feel completely normal.  I had decided to hold off testing until next week but now I wonder if I should test at the weekend after all - I just don't want to be disappointed!

x


----------



## Lemontop77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks ladies, I’m gutted. I know you all understand how difficult this journey is. Trying to find out from our clinic when we can start a fresh cycle x


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi ladies

Im new to this group. Currently in the dreaded two week wait day 5! Two previous bfn and fearing a 3rd. Had af pain on day 2/3 intermittently but day much stronger. Have been really positive until today but fearing the worst 😕


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Diamond I'm exactly like you, had AF cramps starting day 2 and they are getting stronger every day and I fear the worst I have no other symptoms apart that so I'm convinced AF it's on he way  

Lm knowing when to test it's so hard  I just hope I'll be able to resist the temptation as much as possible


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bossy when are you due to test? I go for my bloods on thursday, been twice before and like others have said dread the phone call.

I do feel though i have done everything i possible could have from foods, scratch and accunpunture this time.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies

Diamond - I’m on day 6 but have the same test date as you. 
Bossy -my aim now is to get through the weekend without testing. AF is due on Monday so if nothing happens, maybe I’ll test Tuesday/Wednesday. I’ll play it by ear....
Famous last words!! 
X


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

LM17 - Wishing you luck for the weekend, and hope that you are able to resist testing!

Bossy - I hope that the cramps are a sign of something more positive.  It's so hard to tell.

Diamond1 - Welcome to the thread and wishing you luck for your 2WW!

Lemontop77 - I am so sorry to read your news.  I've been there many times over the past year.  Wishing you all the very best for your next steps, making a plan to move forwards does help a little but give yourself time to recover too xx

AFM - I have no idea what's going on.  Last night, I felt thirsty all the time, with a dry mouth.  Today, I've felt pregnant.  Just hard to describe, but enough for me to be convinced it's all going in the right direction.  Cramping and backache today too, on and off.  But the test this morning was very faint - I used a Clearblue Early Detection (6 days earlier) as I used my last FRER last night and it had showed a very faint line.  I'm worried that my tests are not darkening.  The strange thing is, my new FRERs arrived in the post today and I did one when I arrived home from work.  It was using quite dilute urine, but the line showed up fairly fast and was slightly darker than other lines I'd had.  Any normal person would accept that using dilute urine in the late afternoon would not show a dark BFP (I know I expect miracles).  So, unhappy that the line was not as dark as I expected, I did another about an hour or so later (I know, I know), but the urine seemed more concentrated.  Very faint line showed up - possibly the faintest one I've had!  Can anyone else tell me why my second test would be so faint even though the urine was more concentrated than an hour or so before?  I know we are supposed to wait for a few hours 'to let hCG build up', but I've never really understood that? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar - i'm not sure how it all works either but you're best to compare tests at the same time each day - some people find smu or later shows a darker line. I quite often find 3pm darker than the morning. I decided to do my tests in the morning as one afternoon test was darker than the following mornings which freaked me out. 

just remember it's still very early just now so it will take a while for the line to darken properly.  You won't get a dark line for a few days yet. Even by 10dp5dt, my line wasnt as dark as the control line - if im right, you're only the equivalent of 6dp5dt today.  

Why dont you do another frer in the morning and compare it to your last morning Frer? X


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just checking in before I go off to start on a new fet thread! 😩Sadly today, my otd brings around a bfn.
It's been a strange one as my fr early detectors have shown two lines but bloods show 4< hcg levels for two tests in a row. (48 hours apart) Must be the booster shot I had previously! 
One thing I do know is the fr tests are VERY SENSITIVE to pick up a level of 4- great if your early testing with out having a booster shot of hcg.

Anyhow I love that there's some positive news here! I pray the hpts keep getting darker and best of luck for this still to test xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

No.1 - I'm really sorry to hear that. This must have really messed with your head. 
I wish you all the luck in the world for your next FET. 

Shooting star - I don't have any experience to share on it but from what I've googled (a lot!) lines are hard to decipher early on..... But it doesn't stop it being a line. Hopefully the lines will become much darker in a day or two. 

How's everyone else doing? Hanging in there?!

x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi lovely ladies

I hope everyone is coping ok  

No1  such sad news I'm so sorry hun    but I'm glad you can go again and have that back up... will you take a little break before hun? 

Shooting Star  This sounds really positive hun... I only test really near my OTD so dont know much about the lines but you don't see fake positives I was told.. only fake negatives... unless u r doing the support injections maybe

Bossy  There is still time hun for it to implant... is still early days.. I had only little twinges sharp ones at the start and that was it until later on and then period cramp all started...

LM17 My official test day is day 16 Thurs 29th but the clinic said to do day 15 28th as if I need more drugs it's going to clash with Easter.  Last time I held out until day 12 but I am so scared this time... more so I feel than last time as this does feel like the end for us and all we can cope with.  When's your OTD? I would hold off as long as you can hun as I know some ladies sound like their in turmoil with all the early testing..

Well I'm having all kinds of stuff going on.. my veins have come up so much.. on my arms and my chest... I don't know if this could be something to do with being on Clexane the blood thinner - has anyone else noticed their veins more prominent and new ones on their boobs?

I was leaking clear fluid but that seems to have stopped.  Also I'm still having period type cramps and had some real sharp ones from right area last night.  I feel so tired and hot. .. but could all be my period...i was so cold yesterday !  oh god OTD is so close now !!! 

I hope you're  all managing to keep yourselves busy  

Hang in there... ! We've got this


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

CMJ, I think what you're feeling sounds very positive. Fingers crossed!

I'm not feeling so positive now and I'm really scared of getting yet another negative result.  My OTD is 29th which will be 12dp5dt but I think I'm going to test tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow and I don't want to find out that way!


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

LM17 we have the same OTD    but how come my clinic test so damn late!  My period was due Tuesday Wednesday and I had some very light brown spotting... I freaked out as it seemed too late for implantation although hubby seems to have his hopes up.    I just try and take one day at a time and pray for no more blood... I feel so hormonal today! But so period like  

Good luck hun if u test tomorrow    that would be day 12 for me I may do it day 13 as I'm out early tomorrow...  I just feel so period like and I feel hubby has his hopes up as I was so period like last time when I got my positive... it just feels closer to a period this time


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Trying to hang in! All over the place one minute feel hopefull but the next im having cramping pains. Somehow this feels like a longer 2ww that any other!


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya Diamond 1 - Hun cramps can be a good sign so don't lose hope    mine was going slowly but now it's shooting past and I'm so scared I'm so near now with serious period symptoms !


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks CMJ im hoping its a good sign but feels so like af pain. The wait is now killing dementing me but at day 6 i think its too early.
Fingers crossed for you too its so hard!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Diamond1 - Sending you positive wishes.  AF pain can be a good sign x

LM17 - Good luck with your test tomorrow, sending you positive thoughts!  Thank you for your wishes too - I think you are right, the lines are so hard to read.

CMJ - Thank you for the positive words.  I didn't have any support injections, just the initial trigger (5,000 units) which would be well out of my system by now.  Your signs all sound very positive with veins coming up on you chest!  More prominent veins is definitely a sign.  I have a good feeling for your OTD!  Sending positive thoughts!

No1 rainbow princess - I am so sorry to read your news.  Wishing you all the very best for your next steps and FET.

Shiny happy girl - I think you are right about comparing tests at the same time of day.  Mine are really all over the place.  That is good to hear that the line isn't as dark as the control always until 15DPO, that really has given me some hope!  My last pregnancy seemed to have very high and fast rising hCG levels so I might be comparing too much with that.  You are right that I was 6DP5DT yesterday.

AFM - I tested this morning with FMU using a FRER.  The line was so faint, I could hardly see it.  I tried again with second morning urine and got a line which was a dark as the one I did yesterday evening, perhaps a little darker.  The progression is really worrying me from 9DPO to 12 DPO, but I don't know if it is because I'm expecting the same progression as I had with my first pregnancy which seemed to have fast rising and high levels.  There is very little difference over a few days with these tests.  I feel that my hCG level is fluctuating.  There is pink in the tests which I know is a good sign.  My level is definitely over 25 because a cheap test stick with 25mIU sensitivity showed positive today but with an extremely (and I mean extremely) faint line.  So, I suppose that if my first test was FRER and showed an extremely faint positive at around let's say 10mIU on 9DPO (they can measure down to 6.3 mIU), and assuming my levels are doubling every 48 hours, it would have been be 20mIU last night and slightly more today.  I just can't bring myself to be convinced by that though as my FRER line was as dark as the control line at 7DP5DT (equivalent to 12 DPO) with my IVF pregnancy - although my trigger I took back then was 10,000 units and not 5,000 units like this time.  So back then, it could have still been in my system, helping the BFP along.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar - try not to worry. I think it's unusual to be so dark 7dp but maybe you had a quick implanter first time? If you're still concerned by otd, then maybe get beta done 48 hours apart?  Hope that line is darker tomorrow x

Cmj, diamond - you both sound like you're having good signs    Have faith in your little beans! X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Shooting star - I wish I had some advice to offer but sadly I don't. I understand you're not getting the reassurance you need. Perhaps do as shiny suggests and have a blood test on Monday. 
This is obviously difficult for you so I didn't want to just read and run. I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks ladies!  I'm definitely going for a blood test if I'm still having a positive on Monday xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I am absolutely convinced that AF is around the corner - I would put money on it.  
I've bought tests so I'm ready to put myself out of my misery in the morning....but I'm scared of what I'll see...


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Lm -   It can feel like that in v early pregnancy.  Good luck for the morning - really hope it's a bfp.  xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

LM17 - It's so hard to remain positive in the 2WW, especially with the journeys we have all been on to get to this stage with so many disappointments.  But Shiny is right that it really can feel like AF is around the corner before a BFP.  I've everything crossed for you.  Are you using a digital test in the morning? xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks ladies. I'm just not feeling good about it tonight. Time will tell though...
I've got FRER plus digital for back up in case it is good news and I want to see that word! 
x


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Bossy said:


> Cooperbird so good to have an Otd buddy) your name is so familiar, think I've seen you on another cycle buddies thread, my username was Andra but I've changed it. How are you feeling ? Are you going to test early?


Hey Bossy, I think I remember you as Andra from the Oct/Nov cycle? How you getting on? I'm not sure if I'll test early because if its negative I'll just be really upset and it won't help the remainder of the wait. If I start to get symptoms then I might test but so far nothing :-(

Good luck LM17


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lm17 good luck with testing. Im still having the af pains but my boobs dont seem to be sore anymore. Its all so confusing. Fingers crossed


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you for your good luck wishes.

It was a bfp!! I’m in total shock! I was literally sobbing in the bathroom at 5am. 

I felt so different this time around even from when I was pregnant briefly before. My boobs aren’t sore at all (they were horrendously painful and massive last time) but my tummy hasn’t felt right all week. It made me more hopeful but also more scared to test. My hands were shaking trying to rip open the packet. 

I know there is a long way to go but I’m so pleased my journey is starting. 
x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

LM17 - CONGRATULATIONS!  That's amazing news, am so so happy for you!      xx


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lm17 so happy for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Lm I'm so happy for you, you can't imagine!!! Massive congratulations,  you deserve it!!! Enjoy every moment of it and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! How wonderful xx 

Cooperbird yes, I'm Andra from the October thread. I feel completely normal do you have any symptoms? 

Shooting star I really hope that line will get darker and that tomorrow the beta will be high! Praying for you xx 

Diamond my Otd isn't until the 2nd if April and I can't test early because I had 2 Ovitrelle shots after transfer... I'm exactly like you, only having period pains  

Cmj your symptoms sound so promising!!!! I have a good feeling about you xx not long now until Wednesday!! Xx

Afm I'm so upset today ladies.. I woke up with acne, I have 3 red pimples on my face and I only get that when my period is about to come (( I'm just so scared!! I'm 6dp5dt and I don't have absolutely any symptoms apart from constant period cramps and they are getting stronger and stronger every day as AF is due  I'm just so miserable and convinced it's not worked


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you so much Bossy. 

Please try not to worry....I know it’s easy to say but the reason we get these symptoms before our periods is because of an increase in hormones. And the same thing happens if we’re pregnant so it’s not necessarily a bad sign.
Last night I was absolutely and totally convinced of the same. I felt exactly as I usually do just before my period and then got a complete surprise this morning. 
I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
X


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Bossy - af cramps and spots are both very common in early pregnancy. When are you planning to test? Otd must be quite soon x


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi can I join please. I am 2dp5dt. Otd is 3rd April but there is no way I will be waiting that long. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank ladies for your support. It's just that the pain is so strong, feels like I'm already on the first day of my period. Today the pain it's been there since I woke up and it doesn't seem to go away.  Just feels like AF is going to be here any minute now I simply lost all hope. 
Otd isn't until 2nd of April( I don't know what to do or when to test because I had 2 Ovitrelle shots after transfer and I'm wondering when will the hcg from those shots be out of my system? Last one was on the 21st. It's my birthday on the 30th of March and I'm really wondering if I should test before or after...


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

Hi all - can I join in? My OTD is 2nd April - this is my first IVF cycle and I'm finding this TWW so much worse than with IUI. I'm now 6dp3dt of two distinctly average embryos, with nothing on ice.....Please let this work!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Bossy - it can take a full week for the ovitrelle booster to leave. I tested it out with frer last time and 8dp5dt was completely blank. You won’t get your period until there is zero ncg so I’d be surprised if it is real AF pains you’re having. If you want to test early, use a frer. You could test in next few days but you’ll need to test again the next day to see if it’s darker. That’s what I did this time. I tested 7dp then again the next day. And the day after... I knew by 7dp, ovitrelle would be very faint on a frer so if it was more thN very faint, I was in with a chance. Next day I was darker. I confirmed it with a digital - the ovitrelle wouldn’t be enough to trigger a digital by that stage x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

roboloid - Welcome to the thread.  Wishing you luck for your 2WW!

Bossy - Thanks for your wishes!  When I had a fresh transfer after IVF, I had awful AF cramps on 1 and 2DP5DT.  The cramping lasted on and off for weeks, and it was a successful cycle.  LO is now two years old!  Please don't lose hope.  If OTD is not for another week, it's too soon for AF?  It could also be the Cyclogest making you cramp, but unlikely to be AF.

kezzywoo - Welcome to the thread!  Wishing you luck for your wait!

Shiny happy girl - How are you doing?  A question for you - how many units was your trigger last time when the first negative was 8DP5DT?  That suggests the trigger stayed until almost 13DPO.  Did you test the trigger out with FRER?

LM17 - I bet you have a huge smile today! 

AFM:  I did three three line tests this morning and all have a line.  I did a CB Easy (+ line test), Asda's own make cartridge line test and a Home Bargains dip strip test.  All three came back with slightly stronger lines than yesterday, so I decided to do one of my two digital tests - if only to show that the test was positive.  Feeling confident, I unwrapped the packed and dipped the test.  A few minutes later, I got my result... 'Not Pregnant'.  OK, so a daft question perhaps, but could the other three tests I dipped first, have absorbed all the hCG in the sample?    Trying to remain positive, but gut feeling is that it's a chemical - unless the trigger really did take a few more days to leave, in which case that puts a different spin on things.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi shootingstar - I’d had a full pen for trigger before EC  then 8 clicks at transfer. I think a full pen is 25 clicks. 

Sorry your test isn’t showing positive on clear blue.   Maybe it’s still too early? What stage are you now? 

Have you had unk cells checked? High unk can cause chemicals and miscarriages xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies I'm standing here crying and can't stop! I've started spotting,  feels like the beginning of AF(( I just did a clear blue pregnancy test and the + came back straight away and very visible.. on the 19th I had 80micro grams of Ovitrele and another 80 on the 21st and that's it. If you Google that is a small amount and it should already be gone from my system, how can it be that the test still shows such a strong line? I can't believe AF is here, it shouldn't be here until Wednesday( I cannot believe I had one donor healthy embryo and it didnt implant after all I've been through 
I've never had my period on day 25


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bossy, you poor poor thing. What's the spotting like - red, pink, brown? 
Can it really be AF? If anything it should be delayed, not early surely.
Are you on any other medication? 
X


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

Bossy - is it definitely your period? If you're just spotting it isn't necessarily a bad sign!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Bossy - 80 can take up to a week hon. Could be implantation spotting - lots of ladies get it. Do you normally spot before AF? X


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shiny happy girl - I'm 13DPO today.  I've never had NK cells checked, but after having DS, I didn't think it was needed.  I might have to look into things further though if I decide to cycle again xx

Bossy - I'm sorry to hear you're so worried.  The bleeding really could just be implantation spotting, it does seem early to be a period.  Sending hugs and hope that this doesn't turn into a full period xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Shiny yes sometimes my period starts with spotting this is the first time in all of my cycles that my period came so early especially while on progesterone.. If this doesn't turn into a full flow I'll take another test in the morning to see if the line gets fainter... don't know what else to do.. anyway I just know this is my period and that it's all over for me.. I don't think I'll ever be a mum


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar - it’s still early then. Have you done another frer today? Unk can change - and I’d heard having a boy (for some off reason) can cause them to go up. Will see if I can find the thread - it’s on here somewhere. 

Bossy - if you’re on progesterone and hcg, you really shouldn’t be getting af so early. Especially if it hasn’t happened before. Keep positive - will be willing your line to get darker.  Xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Shiny I'm on progesterone, Clexane, aspirin and steroids.. I really don't know what to think, it would be indeed really strange if this is AF so soon but I guess everything is possible.. I just have to wait it out..  If this is AF it will definitely become full flow later on or during the night as this is how it usually works for me... so I'll know for sure in the morning but I'm really worried about this awful cramps, just doesn't feel right


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bossy, I'm on exactly the same medication and have had cramps in varying degrees pretty much every day this week. In fact, I can feel them starting up again now. 
Yesterday I was on permanent knicker watch as it felt just like AF was going to arrive any moment. 
I'm really not trying to give you false hope but just try to stay calm and I hope by tomorrow there's no AF and you'll be feeling a bit better.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Bossy - This is such a difficult process.  I've everything crossed for you for the morning's test.

Shiny happy girl - I've done another FRER today and now the line is hardly visible.  I'm fairly certain that this was a chemical pregnancy as I've had some mild cramping which would indicate that implantation happened.  I'm not on progesterone so it can't be down to that.  I suppose that I will just have to wait now for AF to show which will be in the next couple of days.

AFM - Pretty certain it's a chemical now as FRER was very light today.  Going to wait now for a few months before trying again - partly because it will be IVF so I have to go through all the blood tests etc. and partly because I have to wait until more donor sperm is available.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone on the thread that you get your BFPs!  Wishing all this with BFPs a happy and very healthy pregnancy!  I'm going to move off the thread now and will likely take a little break from all things fertility xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm really sorry to hear that shooting star. 
This process can be so cruel. 
I hope you take the time you need and look after yourself. Lots of love and luck for the future x


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Bossy - are you taking Asprin as part of your FET meds? I'm on it and was told that it could cause random bleeding, not necessarily a bad sign but to contact the clinic for advice. 

Congrats LM17

Sorry to hear of your news Shooting Star, never say never until it is confirmed

AFM boobs are getting sore which I know is a side effect of the progesterone but its better than them not being sore at all so its giving me some hope. We had donor blasts so we've bypassed our previous problem of poor embryo quality so in theory there's no reason why this should not work. I just feel really negative as I've never, ever seen those 2 lines before and daren't test early. I feel better not knowing than seeing that one line!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Shootingstar- I’m sorry to hear that. Really hoped it was your time. I had a look back and it was lulu Limon (think she’s on this thread?) who said to me that boys can cause raised unk cells. Dr Gorgy told her. The biopsy works as a scratch too. Something to think about while you’re waiting and it’s relatively cheap x


----------



## Diamond1 (Jun 1, 2017)

So decided to test this am 1 week past 5d fet and bfn. Absolutely gutted really felt we had put everything into this cycle and dont know what else we could have done


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

The brown spotting stopped for now.. and no sign of my period although it already feels like it's here.. I have no idea what on earth is going on.. DH wouldn't let me test again today, he said to wait at least until tomorrow when it'll be one week since the Ovitrelle shot so the result may be more accurate.. anyway he's positive but I'm not , I'm just expecting the worst.. I think AF wants to come but the meds are stopping it, that's what's going on 

Diamond I'm so sorry to hear your news  I totally understand your disappointment,  this is so hard  I really don't know why some bfn s happen for no reason


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Diamond - I’m so sorry. It just doesn’t get any easier does it and it’s impossible to know why it hasn’t worked usually.   Xx

Bossy - it’s good that AF hasn’t come. You’ll know if the line is darker next time you test that it’s a true bfp. Really hope that you are proven wrong xxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed that the spotting stays at bay hun. My clinic say that the progesterone can cause spotting from irritation. Which route are you doing it hun? 
Well I have been so stupid and tested this morning and it was bfn. I know I am on 3dp5dt but feeling really bummed out. Why do I do this to myself. 
Hope anyone else is okay! Xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

Oh wow I'm so left behind !  

Lm17 Congrats what fab news hun!!!  So pleased for you    I still haven't tested can you believe. 

Bossy - Lots of girls get spotting hun.. can be the progesterone.  I've got spotting too.. I had some on my panty liner day 7 and have noticed some in my Crinone Gel tube ever since.. It's much darker and I think it's AF as had such bad cramping., and in exact same place as always get bad AF cramps    my hubbys birthday is 31st and seeing that I miscarried the week before his last year I  so wanted this to be a happy one.

I know it may sound silly but did anyone test on wee in the afternoon? I did last time as I just had such an urge and it was positive and so dark! But that's because there were initially 2 babies so Hcg was so high.,. I just wonder if I'm setting myself up for upset if I test now...

Diamond 1  I'm so so sorry hun   chat to your doctor and see what they say...  It's so hard. Can you have some time away somewhere?

All the best Shooting Star pamper yourself... You deserve it. Xxx

This week is so hard.. not only is it OTD so soon.. It's half term so there's kids everywhere ! 

Keep strong right ladies


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your support! I don't know what I would do without you all! 
I still have some brown stuff when I wipe.. not as much as yesterday but still there and still annoying 
I talked to my clinic in Prague and they really don't seem concerned at all just said it's a sign of nesting and maybe a side effect of the aspirin I'm taking but I don't know, I'm not hopeful at all just very very worried 

Cmj I tested last time in the afternoon and it came back straight away and a pretty strong second line even though there was only one embie so I'm sure you can do that 

Kezzywoo I'm sure you tested way to early, you shouldn't worry just yet! Give it more time xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies

Bossy - you must be so anxious and worried but I'm hopeful that you will be proved wrong.  Will you test again tomorrow?

CMJ - I'm obviously delighted but very aware that it's a small step on a long journey.  You're doing very well to hold out.  I think quite a few people test in the afternoon.  I re-tested this morning and the 2nd line came up as strong as the control line straight away so I'm pretty sure it would show if I tested at this time of day too.  How are you feeling?

Diamond - I'm really sure that you got a negative today.  Is it worth holding out for a couple more days?  My clinic tell me off for testing anything before the OTD and always tell me it can change - how true that is I don't know.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi lovely ladies  

My advice is test right up to OTD as I do believe negatives can turn into positives... that's why clinics give OTD

LM17 I tested at about 3pm and guess what !!!! I got a positive dark line ! I did a digital at about 5pm and got pregnant result... im super chuffed as was so sure my AF was so near. Like you I know it's just the start and I'm taking one day at a time and trying to stay grounded this time.  Your line sounds so good hun.. my line came up in square box before the oval one ! 

Bossy what day are You? I hope it's given you hope hun as I have blood, brown blood too... not on my liner but its definitely up there when I put my gel up...

Kezzy - Its way to early to test hun... means nothing this early... xx

Diamond1  I think it's too early hun on day 7.... xx

Welcome Roboloid  Just try and hold out as long as u can hun on the testing.... are you working at this time? Try and stay as busy as u can  

 to all


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yay CMJ!! Congratulations!! I’m so pleased for you. Great news!! 
x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Kezzy -even with a good wind and 3 babies in there you don’t get a bfp in 3dp  . May have tested that early myself once though! Hopefully next few days will bring you something. It’s impossible not to test once you start!! 

Cmj - that’s awesome! Congrats how many days past are you? Wonder how many have implanted!!   x

Bossy - is the spotting holding off? X

Copper bird - there are lots of reasons why it should work this time. Have faith    When do you test? X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Shiny it's still there every time I wipe... shouldn't it be gone if it's implantation bleeding? I'm just terrified it might be an ectopic again, don't think j could go through that again not after a misscariage 

Cmj I'm so so so happy for you!!! Massive congratulations and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! How wonderful!! I'm 7dp5dt today 

I've decided not to test tomorrow, I'll wait one more day and test on Wednesday when AF should officially be here. I'll be 9dp5dt I guess it's enough for the Ovitrelle to be out of my system right? I just can't deal with this uncertainty anymore


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Bossy - i've never had implantation bleeding so really amnt sure - but there are lots of things that can cause spotting and even bleeding in pregnancy.  Have the cramps settled now? Ovitrelle should be gone by then. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone I know I am silly but I couldn't help myself. Gonna try not test now... will see how it goes as I have 6 frer! :0 
Sorry to hear about the spotting bossy. I have never triggered before so not sure but fingers crossed everything works out for you hun xxx


----------



## nikkie109 (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations everyone who is pregnant, so chuffed for you!

Thank you all for your support. I have had a BFN this morning - my OTD. Wishing you all luck those who haven't tested xxxx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Nicki. Take time out to look after yourself. This process can be so cruel. Big hugs. 

Well despite saying I wouldn't test i did and it was bfn. I thought I saw a shadow of a line but can't see it now so must of been half asleep. I am out of control. I just can't stop testing 
Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

I tested today and it was negative.

Blood test supposed to be Friday but its been brought forward to Thursday as its the bank holiday weekend

Not much hope now to be honest. 9 bfns, nothing ever implanted. We've tried donor sperm, donor eggs, double donor, its time to give up.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies

How are you all?

Copperbird Oh no hun I'm so sorry   it sounds like such a long journey you've had... It's so hard,  you can get fake negatives hun that's why my clinic say must be day 16... They won't take any answers until then as they have known results to change....  take a bit of time to clear your head.. a holiday always helps your mind and soul. Hang in there.. pamper yourself hun, take some time  

Kezzywoo  Hang in there hun it's still early for you isn't it    but once you start you can't stop...  I can't now either but only two more days to go for me

Bossy - Thanks hun xx What does your clinic say? Are you still bleeding? I still had blood in my gel last night..

Shiny Happy Girl- it's day 14 now for me hun.  Did another test this morning on third wee this time and just a faint line now.. god these tests mess with your mind! Different brands are less or more sensitive...  I reckon it's one but bring on two if that's meant to be    Hope you're ok hun.

LM17  thanks hun xx How are you doing? 

 to all


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi girls, how's everyone doing?  I've been hovvering in the background for a while, sorry i've been quiet. 
Copperbird, i'm so so sorry, what a journey you've had, be kind to yourself,  there are no words right now  
Bossy my sister had spotting with two of her pregnancies, right up until 12 weeks, it's very common so don't lose hope when is your OTD?
congratulations on all the BFP's and all those still waiting, be strong and stay away from this pee sticks for now! Sorry for lack of personals.
AFM- i tested today at 12dp5dt and I'm shocked that it's a BFP! I've taken 2 frers all with strong lines and clear blue digital is saying pregnant 2-3 weeks?!  I'm having some nausea this time, i had no symptoms last time during the 2ww so thats making me worried a bit (god this stuff messes with your head) 
Lots of love to you all <3


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Katie - I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn.    Good luck with your next steps. I always find it helps to focus on the next cycle. 

Copperbird -   -i'm absolutely gutted for you. You're so resiliant to keep going the way you have. Wishing you best of luck with whatever you decide to do next. Xxx

CMJ - its so hard not to keep testing! Just enjoy it   x

Hayley - brilliant news!  We drive ourselves crazy don't we. X


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello again Girls!

Finding it hard to keep up with this fast moving forum
Congrats to all who have tested positive & sorry to read about the negatives, good luck for the future!

Those still waiting for their OTD don't test before it just sends you bat-shirt cray-cray!
Pil
Like me!!...BFN on 7,9& today 11DPO....once those pee sticks getyah there is no getting away from them!
lol
I think I may have had spotting today but it wasn't clear as I didn't notice until I saw it swerling down the pan. Previously have felt pregnant with nausia, dizzy, supper starving & thirsty also.

Now I will try my hardest not to test until day 14 although I know I should wait until OTD which is April fools day 😱😳


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies it's a BFP! I'm just shocked,  I didn't expect this at all, especially after what happened on Sunday.. feels like a dream! The line wasn't as dark as the control line but it's the darkest I've seen so far with my positives and I'm only 9dp5dt xx I keep looking at it and can't believe it.. still feels like AF is on the way and the back pain is killing me since last night...


----------



## Barlume (Dec 6, 2012)

Such an amazing news Bossy!!!! I am so happy for you, so so happy!!!
My test are getting darker too, so fingers crossed I will follow you with another BFP on Friday.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh Barlume I have absolutely no doubt that it's a BFP for you as well xx I mean, we are cycle buddies right? )) same result for both of us!!! I'll test again on Friday because it's my birthday and I want to start my day with those 2 lines ))


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Bossy - yay!!! So pleased for you. When is your first beta? X


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Shiny! My first beta is on Monday! I'm lucky that DH is a doctor and I'll be able to do it even  though it's a bank holiday.  I'm so nervous about it, all my betas with the other pregnancies were rubbish so I'm really hoping this time it will be different


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

You had an early bfp so hope it’s a good number! X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies

It looks like there's been quite a lot of activity!!

Shiny - Hi, how are you doing?
Bossy - I'm so thrilled for you and just sorry that you went through such turmoil over the last few days.
Natt - hang in there and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
Hayleybelle - congratulations!!  Don't worry about symptoms being different - I feel completely different this time around.  It's strange - last time I was worried about every little ache and pain but this time I feel much more relaxed.
Copperbird - I'm really sorry.  I'm not sure of your journey but have you had any immune testing?

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey ladies

Hope you're all doing ok   

Bossy - Congratulations hun.... told you you can have blood but still get a BFP    what great news huni... my Beta is tomorrow...  I know I'm going to be freaking out now until the first scan ! 

Ok ladies good luck to all.. Im leaving this forum now and moving onto different one.

Hang on in there and don't test too early !


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi CMJ - sorry I missed you off!!

Hope you get good numbers tomorrow for your Beta!  I have my 2nd Beta tomorrow so am hoping it will have doubled.

How are you feeling?
x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Still a BFN for me at 7dp5dt - fully hatched blasto so would expect to see a hint of something at least.
Still on meds and will continue until they say otherwise but my boobs have subsided and not tender anymore and not feeling anything else twinges wise so i think i've prepared for another failed cycle  

No more embryo's left so need to decide whether to go through another IVF cycle again xx


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear this rosex. I too have been testing daily well.mutiple.tomes throughout the day and still bfn. Fingers crossed we both get out miracle xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there LM17 

I private messaged you hun.  Sorry my brain is so scatty  I forgot when you said your next BETA was good luck for tomorrow  but you're already on a great BETA.  

Does your clinic do a few then?  I may get my docs to do another one as it's such a long drive to London for us.

 for tomorrow. Luck to us both


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies I have been testing since 3dp5dt and all Bfn. I did another frer today and stark white again. I however went back for another look around 5 10 mins later and there is the faintest of faintest second lines. I am cautiously optimistic. Just really hope this is it. I may do another one later and see if it's any darker. Still having af cramps and started with a bit of nausea today. Hope everyone is okay xxz


----------



## Barlume (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck Kezzy! What day after transfer are you now?
I am 10dp3dt and been testing for a while to see the trigger shot leaving the system. The line got darker but now it's been the same shade of dark for the last 3 days. Not sure this is a good sign, but let's see....


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

The TWW is interminable! I'm now 10dp3dt and I feel nothing. No cramps, no bloating, no tugging, no pulling, no stabbing, no boob pain, no nipple pain.... I have had a couple of headaches and days of dry mouth but that's probably the progesterone. Trying to be positive as it's mega early and loads of women would feel nothing at this point, but it's hard - symptom spotting is the worst.

Ah well, in the final count down now - OTD is Monday and my period is due tomorrow.... Will probably test on Saturday if no bleeding before then!


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

So I caved and tested this morning (11dp3dt) and BFN. I had a small amount of brownish discharge this morning and I panicked and tested...I think my period is coming but I'm also clinging to the idea that I've tested too early - or am I grasping at straws? This does seem very late to be implantation.

If this round fails we need to self fund from now on, which means a break while we save (we're also buying a house so saving is going to be basically impossible for at least a couple of months). Feeling like a bit of a failure


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear this roboloid. You are not out till otd hun. Many people bleed brown and get their bfp got everything crossed for you. 
Well despite me getting a faint line on Thursday. The test was bfn yesterday and today's was the same as Thursdays. A faint line maybe slightly more visible than Thursdays ( It came up slightly better when I took a photo) the cb digi said no though so I think this is a chemical. Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## roboloid (May 18, 2017)

Oh Kezzy that's so hard. I'm so sorry. I hope you're looking after yourself xx

I tested again this morning. Tests really don't get any more negative than mine... More brown discharge too - period coming in spite of the progesterone I think. I'm going to continue until OTD on Monday, but its a formality at this point. Bitterly disappointed and very tearful, but we will try again when we can.


----------

